# Very worried after embryo transfer....advice....



## Mommyagain

Yesterday I had two 8 cell embies transferred. This morning my DS was hugging me as I lay on the couch. He accidently jabbed me with his elbow in the belly. It hurt and I jumped and yelped. (my belly is still sore after ER I guess) The fs said to be still and queit and not do anything jarring. So now I am worried I have hurt the embies. :( I am scared.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

You will be fine. I have a 90lb chocolate lab that thinks he is a lap dog and is always stomping on me. He did it once this cycle and a couple of times last cycle. I did get pregnant last cycle but had an early mc, so I am sure you will be fine. Don't be scared, just try to relax as much as possible. My Dr. doesn't perscribe any bed rest at all, but I am also still sore and bloated from e/r, so am taking it very easy, but still feel some sharp pains and cramping. My Dr. said that the trigger and the progestron both make you bloated so your tummy is really sensitive right now too. 
I had 2-8cells and 1-10cell transfered yesterday with a beta on 9/28:) Maybe we could be cycle buddies!


----------



## Mommyagain

Sorry for your loss.

My doc said to rest the three days after transfer then just take it easy for the rest of the wait. My beta is 9/27. My belly is so bloated and I feel kind of miserable but it is worth it. But I will be so ecstatic when I can test!

Cycle buddies!!! Yay!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I feel exactly the same - ugh! lol I copied this from another forum and just posted in another thread, but I found it really helpful:

3-DAY TRANSFER:
1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

5-DAY TRANSFER:
-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## MissAnnabelle

When will you know if you had any to freeze? I find out Tuesday if my lonely little 6cell made it to freeze. I'm not holding my breath, but it sounds like you got a lot of eggs!


----------



## Mommyagain

They said wednesday morning. :) I had 21 eggs, 18 mature and all fertilized. As of yesterday they were all still growing. :-D 

I hope your embie makes it to be a frostie.

What is your "lap dogs" (hehe) name? He sounds fun. I really hope my two embies are doing well and the jab didn't harm them.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

His name is actually Bear and we weren't expecting him to get so big. 
It's funny because people will say oh he is a bear and we're like yup - that's his name too:) 

This is his puppy picture
 



Attached Files:







316538_1490213072822_1758858472_750653_4385436_n.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mommyagain

He is adorable!! We are hoping to get a dog next year. I have been trying to research which would be best for us. :)


----------



## Athena

Your embies are so well protected in there so don't worry, a child's elbow could not do damage to them although I bet it bloomin hurt! I'm sure they are nestling up nice and snug. My dr doesn't recommend any bed rest at all either and said to carry on as normal, he said I can go to spin class if I want too (although I won't go that far!)

Good luck! x


----------



## MissAnnabelle

We also have a female german shepherd named Annabelle. They are very different, but we love them both. I had her 6mos before I met my husband (June 2009) and she was really bonded to me and had separation anxiety pretty bad. We got Bear in July of 2011 and he was a little destructive during his puppy phase, but really helped Annabelle to be more independant. Now they are best buddies. So, they both had breed specific cons, but they are both great dogs now:) Where Annabelle is more of a princess and acts very dignified Bear likes to pounce on everybody and wag his tail like crazy. What kind of dogs were you looking at?


----------



## Mommyagain

Athena: I hope so!!!! And it did hurt. I felt a little ill afterwards but my tummy was still sore from the ER I think. It has been swollen, a little hard, and I gained like 7 pounds. But it seems better today and the weight has gone down some. I looked prego.

MissAnnabelle: I have been thinking of getting a cocker spaniel. :) How are you feeling? TMI ALERT! Yesterday I noticed my nipples were huge and dark....my DH thought it was funny.


----------



## Mommyagain

*sorry double posted


----------



## MissAnnabelle

That is from the progestrone for sure - gotta love it. I have been having bad acid reflux which I think is from the bloating and I had a pile of pickles and I poured extra white vinegar into a jar of pickled beets and ate the whole thing and now I feel great - surprisingly...lol

I love cocker spaniels! I always said if I ever got another dog in my life it would be smaller and it would not be a lab! lol We love ours, but he has cost us a ton of money being a naughty boy.


----------



## Mommyagain

Lol!! I love my pickles! :) 

Don't you love all the meds....the lovely side effects. :-/ 
We cant symptom spot because of being so medicated. Lol....never know if it is a sign or a side effect.

My childhood pet was a blonde cocker spaniel named Rascal. I loved that dog. I thought the breed would be a good size for us as well.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Do you have anything planned to keep your mind off of this during the tww? Are you going to home test?


----------



## Mommyagain

I have nothing planned. I am already going stir crazy! I am so scared that it isn't going to work. I even thought a couple times if they were really put in there....i know....paranoid. I keep imagining them dividing, hatching, and attaching. I am so scared to let myself hope. I want to take a hpt but I am terrified of getting a you know what. I dont even want to write that awful word.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I know what you mean. I alternate between mentally decorating my nursery and mentally planning my next cycle. I don't even know what to feel anymore. My husband writes me little notes sometimes in the morning because he is gone when I get up and today he was saying about how much he hopes that this cycle works so that we can go back to normal. Sometimes I forget how hard this is on him to see me unhappy and worried all the time. 
Last cycle I tested too early and bummed myself out by seeing bfn and then had false hope after getting bfp. I probably should have just waited for OTD. I also learned that it makes the nurse very uncomfortable when she calls you with bad results and you answer the phone by saying 'what's the good word?'.


----------



## Mommyagain

Awww....That is sweet of him to leave you notes. It is easy at times to overlook how our DH's must feel. It is so hard balancing hope and trying to not get your hopes up.


----------



## Mommyagain

I am expierencing cramps this evening. They are light but worrisome. Not sure what they mean this early. Im 2dp3dt....


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Cramping can also be a side effect from the progestrone. Maybe try a heating pad, but don't let it get too hot. I think if you posted that on one of the larger threads a lot of the women would tell you they have had the same thing.
I am eating a million pickles still, but I now know that is not a good idea before bed...lol


----------



## MissAnnabelle

So, my lonely little embryo did not make it to freeze. All of my eggs are in one basket now!


----------



## Mommyagain

Im sorry. :(

I wont know the final count of my frosties until tomorrow. So far I have three frozen but she said that I could have more. I have seven that are not doing well...so I guess that is six more they are watching.

I hope our little ones inside us are doing well.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Let me know when you do:) 
I have been tired since yesterday - hoping that is a good sign:) How are you feeling? Now you had me looking at my boobs and they seem bigger! Tummy is def. bigger too =/


----------



## Mommyagain

Lol...on boob watch. I am doing ok today. Feeling optimistic...as much as I will allow myself. ;) I still havent dropped the extra weight but I dont feel as bloated. I have had some bad cramps today. But I am having some tummy problems. Could be the meds....


----------



## MissAnnabelle

What isn't from the meds? lol I never want to take any medication again after all of this. So I see in your signature that you have a son. How old is he?


----------



## Mommyagain

I was thinking my stomach problems could be the estrogen or the progesterone. I woke up with a headache today. Still crampy...hope its not af. 

My son is almost 4.  Lots of fun!! It took almost two years to conceive him and five cycles of clomid. But ttc #2 has been longer and harder.


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies, I just noticed that I'm testing at the same time as you: 9/27! Will be hoping for BFPs all around!!


----------



## Mommyagain

Hope we can turn this into an IVF success thread!  I am actually feeling super positive. I am praying that feeling is justified. 

Just spoke to my embryologist and I officially have five frostie babies! :-D Woohoo!! She never said the others arrested but I guess they were just really slow and if they havent reached the blastocyst stage by now they dont think they will. So that gives me hope (since none seem to have actually arrested)that my little ones are still in there. They started off as the strongest.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

No fair - I am testing a day later than you guys! I want to know now - lol
I had a headach yesterday that lasted until I fell asleep and I have been having some lower abdominal b=cramping too - so maybe those are good signs?? How about you septbride? How are you feeling?

At least you had some time with your son before the new baby comes along:) 4 is a good age. We don't have any kids yet, but I always wanted a big family. I hope that we have twins because it has been so hard trying to conceive our first I'm not sure if we would try again if we had a child. IVF is really tough - a lot tougher than I thought it would be. Hopefully we all get pregnant this round, but it is nice that you will have some back up frozen for you, or if you want to try for a third;)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

So I had my own worried moment today. We have this countertop rotisserie thing and it is sorta heavy. I lifted it today and then went 'oh crap' and put it back down remembering I am not supposed to lift anything and then I was like - duh - I took it out of the spare room last night to make dinner! I sure hope I didn't screw anything up in there!


----------



## Mommyagain

You sound like me. I keep having "oh crap" moments. My DH keeps texting to remind me to not lift anything. It's kind of cute.

We always wanted 3-4 kiddo's. But I never imagined it would be this hard. I am thankful I have my DS and I firmly believe the journey it took to get him has made me that much better of a Mommy. I take nothing for granted. So WHEN we get our BFP's I know it will be that much sweeter. And when morning sickness kicks in we will just smile because we made it.


----------



## septbride

I'm having some cramping off and on, and I feel verrry tired from the progesterone suppositories. I can't keep my eyes open! I hope these are good signs. I am living for next week!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I know what you mean about that. When we got married I wanted to start trying right away because I was just so ready and DH was not. He stressed and worried before we finally agreed on when to start and how much to save up beforehand. Now he wants it as much as I do and he has been praying and wishing as hard as I have, so I know that he will be so ready and thankful when our time comes. But if we had gotten pregnant right away when he wasn't ready maybe he would have felt like he was missing out or second guessed it.

Septbride - are you going to home test? I am going to try to wait until the end of next week if I do at all. Last cycle I did and it made the whole last week miserable with a second line that got lighter every other day.


----------



## Mommyagain

Well ladies, I have been googling again. Bad idea! Lol. I have 2 FRER, 3 Answer Early detection, 2 dollar store, & 2 clearblue digital hpt. Now I am debating on when to test. I want to so stinkin bad but am SCARED of not seeing what I want. 

My boobs hurt big time this morning. But because of all the estrogen and progesterone flowing through me now I dont trust any symptoms.


----------



## septbride

Mommy, what did you find with your Googling? 

MissAnnabelle, I'm going to try really hard not to test until I go in for the beta. I keep telling myself that I'd be setting myself up for a harder time if I do test early (possibly seeing a chemical, or getting a false negative), but it's really hard to wait!


----------



## Mommyagain

I just saw a lot of ladies who said they saw a BFP as early as 6dp3dt which I will be tomorrow. So I have been fighting the urge to test in the morning. Hello, my name is Mommyagain and I am a POASaholic. Hehe.... 

I am going to try to hold off though.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Mommyagain - you are too funny. What if you waited until 8dp3dt - Sunday? Be sure to keep us posted. If you test and get a bfp then I will want to test too -lol Septbride - your 8dpt would be Saturday. That is the earliest you can test according to "the chart". Who are these people who know so soon?! I just know that even if I tell myself I am just testing for fun and who cares if I see a bfn bc it is so early - if I do see a bfn it still sucks. A lot!


----------



## septbride

I have heard some people say that it can show up as early as 6dp3dt if you're preggo with multiples, but I can't say whether or not that's accurate. I'm practically sitting on my hands to avoid peeing on things! :haha:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

LOL! Don't pee on things! ;) Well let me know if you do! This is my second cycle so I am kindof shell shocked still from my hell week in August, so that is keeping me from getting too excited I guess. I do hope that this is our lucky thread and our last cycles!


----------



## septbride

What happened in August, hon? By the way, I just read back and saw that you don't have any frosties. I didn't get any either. :shrug:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Not having any frosties kind of puts the presure on doesn't it? Last cycle I tested early (8dpt) and got a bfp that got lighter every other day and our beta came back as 8, so she told me to stop taking the progestrone and keep beta testing until it came back neg. So, we had a chemical I guess. It just made the last week stressful. I saw that a girl on another thread that had transfer at the same time as us tested 6dpt and got a bfn and now is stressed. It just sucks. The whole thing sucks - unless you get pregnant then at least you can say - well that sucked, but it was worth it.


----------



## Mommyagain

That is horrible. To see those lines disappear....

I hate to admit it but I have the FRER unwrapped and laying out. But I am going to try to wait until sunday. I kinda want DH here for support. 

Today I am having some pain in my back and front. Like in my left lung area. It is uncomfortable to breathe deep. I had discomfort breathing for the first several days after ER but it was more in my chest area. It went away and now the discomfort is back but in a different area. I was thinking to myself that I hope its not pneumonia (never had it but this is what I imagine your chest would feel like). My weight has also gone back to normal.

Fx for some BFP's!!!!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks - I will be here to support you if you want to test even if I don't want to test:)
That sounds weird to me about your lung/breathing. I would post something about that on one of the big threads and see if one of those ladies has had anything like that before. My weight has gone down by a few pounds too, but my pants still don't fit. i have been wearing hubbys sweats or if I go out - dresses or skirts.


----------



## Mommyagain

My breathing is better!!

Wowzer though. I have been on boob watch. Hehe. I have something today that I have never noticed in the tww!!! TMI alert: my nips have some huge bumps. I can't remember what they are called but I have read that can be a symptom. Now dont get me wrong I always have some little bumps but these look different. It is kinda getting me hopeful.

How are you ladies today? In another week we should have some answers!!!


----------



## septbride

MissAnnabelle, the chemical sounds brutal. So sorry. 

Mommyagain, that sounds like a good sign! I don't have the bumps but I have noticed my nips are bigger than usual. Like huge. It's kinda funny. Also, I was actually happy when I had a headache last night, in case that's also a symptom. The wait is making me a little wacko!


----------



## Mommyagain

Lol! It's funny because we ttc chicks get so excited over the most tmi and ouch things because it could mean a BFP. I totally relate. 

I feel like I am doing good not peeing on anything yet. I am 6dp3dt (9dpo) & normally I would've started by now. The only thing stopping me is fear. I don't want to end being PUPO & possibly having my hopes shattered. But for some reason I am still feeling hopeful this cycle.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

lol you guys are so funny:) Now I am going to have to go inspect my boobs!
Boy I am really tired today. Do you guys have anything fun planned for the weekend? We are taking my MIL out to dinner tomorrow because FIL is out of town. That should be nice. I have not been watching what I eat at all lately. It is probably the stress and everything. If I am not pregnant this cycle then I am just going to have gained several extra pounds =/


----------



## Mommyagain

Having lunch with the whole family Sunday but thats about it. Not much to keep me occupied. :(


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Today I have been feeling kind of light headed. Not sure if that means anything?


----------



## Mommyagain

I hope it does!!! Fx!!

Well I caved and tested. It was stark white. I know it could still be early but I just feel resigned to it not working. I used a dollar store test. I didn't tell my DH. I am going to test again in the morning with a FRER. But I am not expecting much.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

It is probaby still too early. But it sure bursts your bubble, doesn't it? Just wait a couple of days and test again. 

Starting last night I have been having some AF like cramping in my lower abdomen. I wonder if that is a good thing or a bad thing? It is probably just gas or something stupid and I am over analyzing everything.


----------



## Mommyagain

With my DS the only symptom in my tww was af like cramps. I thought for sure af was coming. So cramps can be a good thing.


----------



## Mommyagain

My boob are still VERY sore. This is keeping me hopeful a little because my boobs usually do get sore at some point in the tww, but this cycle they have not eased any as they normally do. So I still have a flicker of hope glowing in me.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I have read on people who had cramps and it was a good sign and some was a bad sign and some was just from the progestrone. I don't know what is going on and can't wait for Friday so I can be put out of my misery:)
My boobs aren't doing anything! wth Are you going to test again tomorrow?


----------



## Mommyagain

I think I may test with a FRER in the morning. I am expecting a negative so I dont really have anything to lose. 

I think progesterone can mimick a lot of pregnancy symptoms unfortunately. I hate the tww and agree I am ready to be put out of my misery.


----------



## septbride

I need to be put out of my misery too! I always get very emotional a few days before AF, and it just snuck up on me today. I feel like crap! I know it could be the progesterone, but the sudden onset makes me think it's AF. :(


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I know! It's like I have never been so afraid of getting my period in my whole life.
Let me know how your testing goes. It might not be negative:) Septbride - did you decide if you are testing early? Your otd is Thursday, right?


----------



## Mommyagain

Af like cramping here. I am back to thinking it didnt work even though I know cramps may be a good thing. Everyone around me is so sure it worked but I just cant get my hopes up. Please embies be my babies.

Sorry for being a downer.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

No need to apologize. We are here to support eachother through the good and the bad - not just to sprinkle eachother with 'baby dust'. I think it is totally normal to be feeling that way. I think that at this stage of the game we all have so much riding on this that we need a little negativity to use as a defense mechanism to protect ourselves in case we get bad news. Try to stay hopeful as much as you can:)


----------



## Mommyagain

Thank you.

Well you know I caved a again. I used a FRER and I am unsure about the results. I mean really how can I not tell!!! Within the time limit I thought I saw a line. But you have to squint, hold it at the right angle, and then hold your breath. I put light against the back of the test and I see it better then. DH says he doesnt see anything and why cant I wait til thursday. I told him I wanted this....to wake up early and ne the first and only person in the whole world to know. To run and tell him myself. But I dont know if I am crazy and have finally snapped or if it is an evap.


----------



## Mommyagain

I busted that bad boy apart. It looks to be an evap. So FRER can have evaps. Still having cramps.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I don't know if you can get an evap that early though? Doesn't it takes like hours? I don't know, a line is a line. I would test again on Tuesday to see if it is any darker:)
I'm still having cramps too. Still getting hot flashes, but I read that can mean your period is coming too...wth I wonder why your beta is a day before mine when our transfers were on the same day?


----------



## Mommyagain

Yeah I wouldnt have thought a evap would show in the time limit but when I took it apart the second line didnt have color. :( I felt my heartbreak. 

I guess the difference in our beta day is just the fs preference. I will keep testing but I am not hopeful. 

You ladies have awesome self control.


----------



## Afamilygal

hi guys! sorry to be totally stalking you but I started reading the thread and then just kept reading and now I am SO hopeful for the both of you!!!
Mommy again, it really could be too early at this point right? maybe the evap was the very beginning of the tiny bit of HCG in your system? That's my theory at this point :)
It sounds like all of you have great symptoms! I'm going to keep checking in on you if you dont mind! I start IVF again in a few weeks so Its on my brain big time.
I just had another hysteroscope and my RE removed scar tissue in my uterus and put the balloon in to retain the shape (Ive had this before- it is SUCH a drag) so I am laid on pain pills for 2 weeks while I wait for my uterus to heal correctly.
Doesnt it feel like all we do is wait??

so what kind of protocol were you guys on?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Mommyagain - I know how tough it is. I have zero self control - like I said I just went through hpt hell last time and am too scared to do it again. Let me know how it goes on Tuesday - you might be surprised :)

Afamilygal - I rmember you from an older thread. Was it the June/July one? I know when I am just waiting - like I am now - I drive myself crazier by reading and reading ttc related stuff online. Good, bad and ugly. I was on bcp, .1 of lupron, 200 follistem and .1 sol.x. Now I am doing the progestrone 3x a day.


----------



## Afamilygal

Hi Miss Annabelle! I remember you too! and I remember your cute puppy! :D I started the June/July thread but when my IVF fell apart it got a little sad to stick around with all the girls merrily continuing on their way. 

Can I ask what is the 0.1 sol.x? I don't think I have heard of that. 

so will you wait to test on Beta day this time around? (so sorry to hear about last time :( )


----------



## MissAnnabelle

The same with me - it is tough to stick around after everyone else gets their bfps. I don't know exactly what the solution X is, but I don't buy it I get it straight from my clinic and the way the doctor described it was that the folistim does something to the larger follicles and the solution x grows the smaller ones...or something like that but the other way around...lol
He is definitly not a puppy anymore! He is such a big boy at almost 90 pounds! I don't think I will. I am so worried about the test on Friday. Sperm quality is our issue and if this cycle doesn't work the doctor said we should do a testicular biopsy to try to find some better sperm and DH wants to go see more specialist and get second opions and more tests run on him before we do that, so I am just worried that if this one doesn't work it will be a while before we get to this point again. Plus we are paying for everything out of pocket, so there is a cap on how much we can do. The doctor also said that if it doesn't work next time the chances are that it wont work for us and after that we will probably have to go the donor route. So I guess that I am just really putting the pressure on myself for this cycle to work...sorry for the rant....but I guess you know all about being delayed. It sounds like you have really been through a lot yourself. When do they think your retrieval will be?


----------



## septbride

Hi everyone, 

Mommyagain, sorry about the evap, if that's what it was. Are you going to try again tomorrow? 

I think I'm out. I started spotting and I'm having crying jags that feel a lot like PMS. And I just picked a fight with my husband. :nope: I might test tomorrow or Tuesday just to get a sense of what to expect with the blood test. Feels lousy.


----------



## Mommyagain

Septbride: I will probably test. Im a sucker for disappointment apparently. Could it be implantation bleeding?

Let me see if I can remember everything. I was on bcp for about a month, then follistim, ganerlix, pregnyl, vivelle before retrieval. Then endometrin, some antibiotics, steriods, baby aspirin. 

The second line on the FRER is for sure there but after taking it apart I can see that it looks more like an indent and has no color. :( 

We are paying out of pocket too for everything. Ivf and meds has cost us approx $15,000. We cant do another fresh cycle so at least I have a few frosties.

My boobs are still killing me and I have been crying all day. Even songs have been making me cry. Its awful. I embarresed myself today crying in front of people but I just couldnt control it. It could be a sign of af....but I hope not. I shook an 8 ball twice today and both times it said I was prego.... I now love 8 balls.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Septbride - my friend from my last cycle was spotting the whole week before beta and she got her bfp and is still pregnant and doing well. Try to hang in there:)


----------



## Mommyagain

Tmi but I am having ewcm....wth? Hope its not an af sign.


----------



## Afamilygal

MissAnnabelle said:


> The same with me - it is tough to stick around after everyone else gets their bfps. I don't know exactly what the solution X is, but I don't buy it I get it straight from my clinic and the way the doctor described it was that the folistim does something to the larger follicles and the solution x grows the smaller ones...or something like that but the other way around...lol
> He is definitly not a puppy anymore! He is such a big boy at almost 90 pounds! I don't think I will. I am so worried about the test on Friday. Sperm quality is our issue and if this cycle doesn't work the doctor said we should do a testicular biopsy to try to find some better sperm and DH wants to go see more specialist and get second opions and more tests run on him before we do that, so I am just worried that if this one doesn't work it will be a while before we get to this point again. Plus we are paying for everything out of pocket, so there is a cap on how much we can do. The doctor also said that if it doesn't work next time the chances are that it wont work for us and after that we will probably have to go the donor route. So I guess that I am just really putting the pressure on myself for this cycle to work...sorry for the rant....but I guess you know all about being delayed. It sounds like you have really been through a lot yourself. When do they think your retrieval will be?

Yeah I know a thing or 2 about that. :) good news is that time seems to pass quickly so you WILL get there even if there's a delay. But I'm thinking you won't need to- that this will work!! :thumbup:
I'm not sure when retrieval will be. I start either mid or end of October so maybe mid novemberish?
If it doesn't work we will be getting an egg donor. It's been hard to accept that but I'm coming around to it more and more. This IVF is our one shot. (so I hear you on the pressure) but the facts are that either it will be or not be. And no amount of freaking myself out or working myself up will change that. Trying to accept 'what is' is my new personal goal. Not easy. :wacko:
We'll see how zen I am when I'm in your shoes and in the 2ww! ;) must be so stressful...



septbride said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Mommyagain, sorry about the evap, if that's what it was. Are you going to try again tomorrow?
> 
> I think I'm out. I started spotting and I'm having crying jags that feel a lot like PMS. And I just picked a fight with my husband. :nope: I might test tomorrow or Tuesday just to get a sense of what to expect with the blood test. Feels lousy.

Spotting doesn't mean you are out at all!! And it easy to understand why tension is running high. Be gentle on yourself if you can, this is a tough time for you! :flower:



Mommyagain said:


> Septbride: I will probably test. Im a sucker for disappointment apparently. Could it be implantation bleeding?
> 
> Let me see if I can remember everything. I was on bcp for about a month, then follistim, ganerlix, pregnyl, vivelle before retrieval. Then endometrin, some antibiotics, steriods, baby aspirin.
> 
> The second line on the FRER is for sure there but after taking it apart I can see that it looks more like an indent and has no color. :(
> 
> We are paying out of pocket too for everything. Ivf and meds has cost us approx $15,000. We cant do another fresh cycle so at least I have a few frosties.
> 
> My boobs are still killing me and I have been crying all day. Even songs have been making me cry. Its awful. I embarresed myself today crying in front of people but I just couldnt control it. It could be a sign of af....but I hope not. I shook an 8 ball twice today and both times it said I was prego.... I now love 8 balls.

If there was a line with no color, I would call the test invalid personally.
I love the 8 ball prophecy! Very funny. Stop whole you are ahead! :)
The crying is likely a release from all the stress and extra hormones running around your body. Pregnant or not, your body has been through a LOT. But your signs tell me that "all signs point to yes!" ;) 
When will you test again?


----------



## Afamilygal

Mommy- yes it's a good sign! Ewcm is a very good sign! Fx!


----------



## Mommyagain

I will probably test in the morning. I have a hoard of tests and if I dont test I will think "what if" all day.


----------



## Afamilygal

Yeah, I hear you. And it's soooo hard not to ss. When is your beta again?


----------



## Mommyagain

Ummm ladies, what are the chances of getting another evap on a FRER? It is still a squinter but in my opinion is darker than yesterdays. I shown light through the back and can see it and it showed within the time limit. I am a little excited but trying to keep it in check because of the possibility of an evap or something. I also used an Answer this a.m. hoping it would be darker but it appears negative. So not sure if I should be excited. 

My beta is thursday!!!


----------



## Mommyagain

Septbride: Anymore spotting?


----------



## Afamilygal

hey! that sounds like good news to me! was it the same brand of test (from the same box) as the evap line test?
this is exciting! how many DPT are you now?


----------



## Mommyagain

Yes that is what makes me doubt. They are both FRER from the same box. I showed them to some other people and after squinting they see the line but arent sure of the color. I promise the line showed up in the time limit! Lol. I bought 3 more FRER to try. I honestly am baffled. 

Last night I had a headache and today I noticed acne on my chest. I NEVER have body acne. 
But I have had some symptoms I usually get before af. So confused.


----------



## Afamilygal

will you test again tomorrow am?


----------



## septbride

Wow Mommyagain, sounds like a coincidence to have two squinters back to back...this seems promising! 

Familygal, thanks for your thoughtful response. My spotting went away except for some (TMI, SORRY) small dark flecks. Sigh. I'm just trying to relax and breathe and not get upset from the hormone circus. I may test on Wednesday morning.


----------



## Mommyagain

That sounds promising to me Septbride!!

I probably will test again in the a.m. afamilygal. I am going nuts!!! I pray these arent evaps. If they are that is just cruel!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

omg - and here I thought I was going nuts, but I guess that we are all going a little batty. Time has really slowed to a crawl for me. I can't wait to be put out of my misery. I have been tring to come up with my alternate plan in case this doesn't work hoping that it will soften the blow. But then I get anxious and start worrying and that is probably the last thing I should be doing right now. I wish I had taken up a new hobby before I started all of this so I could be knitting a sweater or building a model town or something. 

Mommyagain - I don't know if you could get two evap lines in a row that both show up during the time limit...I would just keep testing:)

Septbride - that is really good news! Hang in there:)

Familygal - well hopefully this will be it for you too:)

Is anyone watching anything interesting on TV lately? Does anyone watch Giulianna and Bill? Things have finally worked out for them and now they have their baby:)


----------



## septbride

MissAnnabelle, you are definitely not alone! I have seriously felt like I'm losing my mind these last few days, and my poor husband would agree. :blush: I totally agree with you about the hobby. Googling symptoms has become my hobby, and that is not a healthy option! 

As for TV, I'm a big fan of Project Runway. I don't watch Giuliana and Bill, but I like her and I'm so glad they finally got their baby!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Don't get me started on me and google...my husband always asks me not too. He didn't ant me to home test this time either. My doctor has actually suggested that my husband put parental controls on my computer based on all of the weird questions I always ask him. I might - in regular life - have a problem with obsessing and dwelling on things. That is something that helped me excel in school and in the workplace, but only seems to make this worse as I have zero control over anything and am always 'waiting'. I guess that is where the compulsive google-ing comes in - we feel as though we are asissting in this process by doing that - except it is just making us crazy:)
I have never watched that show. Is it about modeling or clothes designing? I did check out that show last Friday 'Secret Princes'. It was cute. What kind of dog is that? It has the sweetest little face:)


----------



## Afamilygal

septbride- hormone circus- that's funny, I may steal that from you ;)
the spotting having slowed and the flecks seem to me like it could be a very good thing indeed! Here's to hoping! FX!!

Mommyagain- I hope they aren't evaps either! But I think septbride has a good point- why would there be 2! so exciting... so you will test again tomorrow you think? I hope you upload it! do you have a good camera phone? I love looking at the HP sticks and taking a guess (hopefully not as weird as that sounds..)

Missannabelle- sorry you at going nutty, this can't be easy for any of you! Thank god for silly B&B right? I know what you mean about wanting a hobby (building a model town btw- TOO funny)
google can be either your BFF or arch nemesis... parental controls, I would have clocked my Dr! (but Id bet the farm he has thought that about me too!) My personality sounds a lot like yours. Its a gift and a curse to be so focused. I dwell like its my freakin' *job*.

as far as TV goes, I'm laid up so I've been doing a lot of boob-tubin. I started watching revenge. OMG, I love it. I love all that ridiculous dramatic BS. LOVE it. :D
I don't watch Giulianna and Bill but I know their story and I'm glad it ended happily. It got nasty for a while! when I was diagnosed with POF (premature ovarian failure) I went to my OB and had my breasts checked cause of Giulianna's story and sure enough had 2 lumps. (I was FREAKING out) but I had a mammogram 1.5 weeks later and it was nothing. TG. 

well, lets see. you only have 4 days til Beta right?! will you be testing before?
Ooo... ain't long now ladies! 
and sept and mommy are the day before? lordy, Im going to be glued to this computer on eggshells!! :comp:
what about you sept? will you test before? 
Will you guys pleeeease come on right after betas and let us know? Im seriously rooting for all of you!!!

I never got as far as you guys did but my plan was to try not to test til the day of beta and then do a test that morning before I went in for bloods. That was I have an idea of what to expect and my head wouldn't explode. Plus, if it was negative, I wouldn't really want a nurse telling me that. too depressing, I'd rather be alone for that. but that is just me.


----------



## Mommyagain

I love Guilianna & Bill! I also watched Secret Princes. I have been watching a lot of stupid STUPID scary movies which normally arent my thing...hmmm wonder if its a symptom? I will be testing in the morning. Please dont be evaps!!!!!! I will post after my beta whichever way it goes. I may not be able to answer the cell when my fs calls... I might be to afraid! I would say we have all lost touch with reality a little in this tww. And google is my arch enemy as well as the pee sticks around my house.


----------



## septbride

Aw thanks! That's my baby Max. He's a cockapoo/Wheaten terrier mix. We love him to pieces. He's been such a comfort t/o the IVF process. He can tell when I'm feeling under the weather and comes and puts his head in my lap. Such a sweet guy. 





MissAnnabelle said:


> Don't get me started on me and google...my husband always asks me not too. He didn't ant me to home test this time either. My doctor has actually suggested that my husband put parental controls on my computer based on all of the weird questions I always ask him. I might - in regular life - have a problem with obsessing and dwelling on things. That is something that helped me excel in school and in the workplace, but only seems to make this worse as I have zero control over anything and am always 'waiting'. I guess that is where the compulsive google-ing comes in - we feel as though we are asissting in this process by doing that - except it is just making us crazy:)
> I have never watched that show. Is it about modeling or clothes designing? I did check out that show last Friday 'Secret Princes'. It was cute. What kind of dog is that? It has the sweetest little face:)


----------



## septbride

I hadn't planned on testing before, but I think I'm reaching my breaking point! May go for it on Wednesday or Thursday morning. I'd rather know what's about to hit me, good or bad... 

Why are you laid up, familygal? Btw, your profile photo is absolutely gorgeous! Is it from your wedding? 






Afamilygal said:


> septbride- hormone circus- that's funny, I may steal that from you ;)
> the spotting having slowed and the flecks seem to me like it could be a very good thing indeed! Here's to hoping! FX!!
> 
> Mommyagain- I hope they aren't evaps either! But I think septbride has a good point- why would there be 2! so exciting... so you will test again tomorrow you think? I hope you upload it! do you have a good camera phone? I love looking at the HP sticks and taking a guess (hopefully not as weird as that sounds..)
> 
> Missannabelle- sorry you at going nutty, this can't be easy for any of you! Thank god for silly B&B right? I know what you mean about wanting a hobby (building a model town btw- TOO funny)
> google can be either your BFF or arch nemesis... parental controls, I would have clocked my Dr! (but Id bet the farm he has thought that about me too!) My personality sounds a lot like yours. Its a gift and a curse to be so focused. I dwell like its my freakin' *job*.
> 
> as far as TV goes, I'm laid up so I've been doing a lot of boob-tubin. I started watching revenge. OMG, I love it. I love all that ridiculous dramatic BS. LOVE it. :D
> I don't watch Giulianna and Bill but I know their story and I'm glad it ended happily. It got nasty for a while! when I was diagnosed with POF (premature ovarian failure) I went to my OB and had my breasts checked cause of Giulianna's story and sure enough had 2 lumps. (I was FREAKING out) but I had a mammogram 1.5 weeks later and it was nothing. TG.
> 
> well, lets see. you only have 4 days til Beta right?! will you be testing before?
> Ooo... ain't long now ladies!
> and sept and mommy are the day before? lordy, Im going to be glued to this computer on eggshells!! :comp:
> what about you sept? will you test before?
> Will you guys pleeeease come on right after betas and let us know? Im seriously rooting for all of you!!!
> 
> I never got as far as you guys did but my plan was to try not to test til the day of beta and then do a test that morning before I went in for bloods. That was I have an idea of what to expect and my head wouldn't explode. Plus, if it was negative, I wouldn't really want a nurse telling me that. too depressing, I'd rather be alone for that. but that is just me.


----------



## Afamilygal

Aw thanks! It is a picture from my wedding. Its coming up to my 3 years anniversary next week. Hard to believe how fast time can fly (unless you are in the 2 ww, in which case it is sllllooooow) :)
I like your picture too- I LOVE cockapoos. He is a cutie pie. I wish my dog knew when I was blue or sick, she actually distances herself! rude! ;)

I'm laid up after that surgery I had last week on my uterus. I have the balloon in my uterus now (since he removed some scar tissue) It was meant to be a simple surgery- go figure.
The balloon hurts like hell- constant cramping which is a drag but worst of all, if I move too much, my body get agitated and tries to expel the balloon (aka give birth to the damn thing) NOT cool.
so I'm on the down low. :)

GL for whenever you do test! I'm with you that I would want to know.


----------



## Afamilygal

Sept- I see you have a low AMH, what protocol were you on? is the antagonist anything like the micro flare?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I do have a whole bag of like 30 or so 'Answer' tests in my closet that I forgot about until I reorganized everything last month and I have been thinking that maybe I should test because I agree with you guys it would be depressing having the nurse tell me if it was negative. Last time I actually said 'What's the good word?' and then she got really uncomfortable because there was no good word. I have a gift for creating akward situations. Anyways, maybe those are too cheap to try to test with? Are you guys using FRER? Those are so darn pricey, but I think a lot of people swear by them.

Familygal - gosh - it sounds like that was a heck of an ordeal:( Things never seem to go like they are supposed to. My first cycle was okay - no trouble really after ER. My second cycle I had to get a cyst drained after baseline - again was easy breezy, but my actual ER this time was horrible and I was in bed for 3 days in pain. I wonder why sometimes things go crazy like that? Anyway, I hope that you are feeling better soon. What chanel is Revenge on? Did the series just start, or has it been on for a while?

Septbride - let us know if you do test! My beta is not until Friday, so maybe I will test on Wednesday just to see what is what because my er was on 9/12, so I will be 2 weeks past ovulation on Wednesday - my clinic just does beta 2 weeks from et for some weird reason.

Mommyagain - doesn't the new season of Giulianna and Bill start soon?? I think that one good looking Duke on Secret Princes doesn't care about finding love - he is just trying to steal of the girls form the other guys to validate his ego. What about Breaking Amish? I feel bad for those people. Do they realize how they are just being exploited. Well, I guess I am guilty too for watching....lol Good luck for tomorrow morning:) Are you using the 3rd FRER from that box?


----------



## Mommyagain

That sounds harsh afamilygal! The things we go through.

MissAnnabelle: I havent heard when the new season starts for Guilianna & Bill. I personally dont like breaking amish. I only watched one episode though so I didnt give it a fair chance I suppose.

I am having some painful cramps. Im feeling like my FRER were just evaps. My DH came home from work and I showed him todays test. He barely looked and said he didnt see anything. It made me mad. It is soooo light but there! I guess he is just protecting himself. Guess I should do the same.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I googled it;) Giullianna and Bill starts again on October 2nd! Yeah, breaking Amish is not really that good, but the second episode they were going nuts and going on dates, getting tatoos, driving cars and the girls got photographed in bikinis. wth

I am still cramping too and other girls waiting for beta are too, so it has to be common. Just try to relax and re-test in the morning:)


----------



## TwoRdue

Just thought I would pop in here with a good luck... I had three evaporation line's last month but they were all after the 10min mark so they were not viable, before 10min I would have thought would have been ok... Do you have a pic?

This month I tested 8 times all with a good sign but I still have to wait for bloods to confirm.
Been trying for 7 years and have had two ectopic's and a recent loss of my twins, so I am keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Mommyagain

Yay! I missed the seaon finale. I am so glad they finally have their baby. Revenge is on? I watch that too. Do you watch Modern Family? I love it! It cracks me up!

Are your cramps pretty intense? Feels just like af. So scary! I am testing in the a.m. but I am so stinkin nervous.


----------



## Mommyagain

TwoRdue said:


> Just thought I would pop in here with a good luck... I had three evaporation line's last month but they were all after the 10min mark so they were not viable, before 10min I would have thought would have been ok... Do you have a pic?
> 
> This month I tested 8 times all with a good sign but I still have to wait for bloods to confirm.
> Been trying for 7 years and have had two ectopic's and a recent loss of my twins, so I am keeping my fingers crossed

Sorry for your losses.

What brand were your tests? I have pics but they are blurry and I have a hard time loading them. The lines showed about the five min mark. It says they can be read until 10min. I opened them to get a better look. Yesterdays does look more like an indent evap but todays seems to have pink color. But it is super light. I wont let myself believe it until the line is a lot darker or my digi goes positive.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Mommyagain said:


> Yay! I missed the seaon finale. I am so glad they finally have their baby. Revenge is on? I watch that too. Do you watch Modern Family? I love it! It cracks me up!
> 
> Are your cramps pretty intense? Feels just like af. So scary! I am testing in the a.m. but I am so stinkin nervous.

I haven't really watched Modern Family, but I heard it is really good. My cramps feel like af too... =S


----------



## MissAnnabelle

My problem is why do early pregnancy symptoms, AF and progestrone side effects all have to be the same?

TwoRdue - I bet this is your cycle! You are part of the chain of bfp's on the updates on the first page thread, right? I can't keep up with that one anymore because it got so huge, but I am on the front page under you and am hoping to be a part of that hot streak :)


----------



## Mommyagain

I think our pee should turn blue for like a week if were prego!!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Like if we got some of that stuff you get so you know if someone is peeing in your swimming pool? lol


----------



## TwoRdue

Yea I am starting to find it hard to lol in just one night 10 pages have gone by.


----------



## Afamilygal

Annabelle you kill me! Blue pee! Genius!!! I totally agree. It should be crystal clear! (pregnancy, not the pee) :D
I've been watching revenge on Netflix. Love me some Netflix. Modern family is hilarious! I've also been watching 30 rock. So silly but soooo funny. Alec Baldwin is the shiz.

Good luck to mommy for your tst tomorrow!! I will log on early! Exciting!!!

Two- sorry for your losses :( ttc is so hard, but I'll bet this is it!! GL!


----------



## Afamilygal

MissAnnabelle said:


> I do have a whole bag of like 30 or so 'Answer' tests in my closet that I forgot about until I reorganized everything last month and I have been thinking that maybe I should test because I agree with you guys it would be depressing having the nurse tell me if it was negative. Last time I actually said 'What's the good word?' and then she got really uncomfortable because there was no good word. I have a gift for creating akward situations. Anyways, maybe those are too cheap to try to test with? Are you guys using FRER? Those are so darn pricey, but I think a lot of people swear by them.
> 
> Familygal - gosh - it sounds like that was a heck of an ordeal:( Things never seem to go like they are supposed to. My first cycle was okay - no trouble really after ER. My second cycle I had to get a cyst drained after baseline - again was easy breezy, but my actual ER this time was horrible and I was in bed for 3 days in pain. I wonder why sometimes things go crazy like that? Anyway, I hope that you are feeling better soon. What chanel is Revenge on? Did the series just start, or has it been on for a while?
> 
> Septbride - let us know if you do test! My beta is not until Friday, so maybe I will test on Wednesday just to see what is what because my er was on 9/12, so I will be 2 weeks past ovulation on Wednesday - my clinic just does beta 2 weeks from et for some weird reason.
> 
> Mommyagain - doesn't the new season of Giulianna and Bill start soon?? I think that one good looking Duke on Secret Princes doesn't care about finding love - he is just trying to steal of the girls form the other guys to validate his ego. What about Breaking Amish? I feel bad for those people. Do they realize how they are just being exploited. Well, I guess I am guilty too for watching....lol Good luck for tomorrow morning:) Are you using the 3rd FRER from that box?

Oh yeah! Forgot to say to missA that you should absolutely test on Wed! Why the heck do they make you wait so long?? Do it! :) by then your answer would work, no need to get a frer unless you want a good backup. Yay! I'm excited for you.
And Dude- 30 tests? That's hilarious. I have about 20 of the ICs and 2 frers for whenever my train getting Rollin!
I can't wait, this waiting around with only a balloon to show for my efforts is getting old in a hurry. :)

By the way, meant to ask yu guys, did you do all the shots in your tummy only or did you spread it out to other areas too like thighs?


----------



## Mommyagain

I did all my shots in my tummy.


----------



## TwoRdue

Tummy always, I found it easy and didnt hurt at all


----------



## Mommyagain

Guess what??!!! I tested this morning (big shocker). BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am over the moon happy. I cant put the tests down. I just want to stare. My FRER had a good line show up before the min mark. So I got DH in the bathroom. I could tell he was excited but he kept saying test again tomorrow. So I took a digi...it said not prego...but its not as sensitive. So I took an Answer brand (which was bfn yesterday) & it was BFP too. The FRER line is darker than the Answer brand line though. My embies or an embie is still in there!!! I am so happy!!!!! This is the moment/morning I have been waiting years for!!!! Thank you God!!!!!


----------



## TwoRdue

Congratulations him on your BFP!! Same as me I constantly keep looking at my BFP just to make sure I'm not seeing things


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I just knew it! Yay Mommyagain!!!! :happydance::wohoo:
Post a pic!

I did all of my shots in my tummy too - right by my belly button. For some reason the further away I went the more they hurt. My baggie of tests aren't even Answer - they don't even have a name. I caved and used one this morning. My second line came up during the time, but it is light. I could see it when I went back in the room light - not hold it against the window and squint light. Still though - today is 13dpo and shouldn't the line be dark by now? I am not excited and this is why I didn't want to test because everyone one says the light or dark line doesn't mean anything, but last cycle I had a light line and my beta was 8. Ugh - now I am really going to be going crazy! Maybe I will go buy some more tests now that I broke the seal...


----------



## Afamilygal

Aaahhh!!!!!! Yay! Yay yay yay!!!!
So exciting!!!! Congratulations!!! ( to the both of you!)

Horraaayyyyy!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Afamilygal

To all of you congrats!! MissA, those tests arent going to be as sensitive as a frer so i wouldn't read too much into the darkness of the line just yet.
Maybe get a frer for tomorrow am. Then you'll only have one day to wait til beta and you'll have a more reliable test til then.
I'm sorry that you aren't excited, I know and remember that feeling but 
You never know!! Even if it is light tomorrow though, It could be late imantation too! GL! I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks:) Like I said now I have broken the seal - literally - so I am in it now. I will definitly be testing on a frer tomorrow.


----------



## Mommyagain

Yay MissAnnabelle!!!! My line on my FRER isnt super dark but definitely not a squinter. My answer test is super light but still clearly visible. I say congrats!!!! Keep testing and watch the line. I know I am going to. Lol...have you all noticed I am addicted to tests. 

I have been dreaming for years how I would tell my DH. But this morning I just came and drug him from bed saying "come look". Not exactly sweet. Lol. 

My belly is still hurting pretty bad. Kinda makes me nervous.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Did you take an Answer this morning and it was still light? bc we are both on the same cycle day so just wondering. Do you test in the evening at all or just in the morning? I think the cramping is normal - just letting you know there is something going on in there maybe?


----------



## Mommyagain

Yes I took an Answer & a Frer. Yesterday the answer was a bfn & I thought the frer had an evap. But this morning my frer had a good light line (but very visible). The Answer hpt today is lighter than the frer but visible. Try a frer. I test in the morning mainly.

I dont think the answer is as sensitive as the frer.


----------



## septbride

Wow Mommyagain!!! Congrats!!! So exciting! Keep us posted on that line, hope it's even darker tomorrow! 

Annabelle, sounds very promising for you too! Can't wait to hear how your FRER turns out! 

Not good news for me...BFN on a FRER this morning. My nurse says I can come in to test tomorrow. Just one more day until I'm put out of my misery! 

Familygal, I did most of my shots in my stomach but did rotate to thighs every few days. I saw that you asked about my protocol...I'm not sure about the microflare protocol but for antagonist I did high doses of Menopur, Gonal-F, and then added Ganirelix about 5 days in. I ended up producing 7 eggs, which was actually better than I had expected. I'm not sure if my doc will do the same protocol again or will tweak it. Everything went well up until the past two weeks.


----------



## Mommyagain

Afamilygal: your siggie pic is beautiful!!!

Septbride: I am a September bride too! Dh and I just celebrated our 8 yr wedding anniversary this month. ;-)


----------



## Mommyagain

Septbride: Keep your chin up Hun. You are not out yet! Keeping my fx for you! *hugs*


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Septbride - at least they are letting you test tomorrow. I agree with familygal - you might not be out yet, but that is tough. 

I am a September bride too! We just celebrated our second wedding aniverary:) 

My test wasn't even an Answer - it doesn't even have a name brand...lol I am going to test tomorrow with a FRER for sure. I think I am just scared after last time. I wish I could beta earlier than Friday.
Mommyagain - are you testing again tomorrow, or are you going to wait now?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Mommyagain - are your cramps constant or do they come and go. Mine come and go. It's weird.


----------



## Afamilygal

Septbride- no, you aren't out yet! Glad they are doing it early though, that will help you. That is hard to see the BFNs though, I will be hoping and praying for you!!
why do you say it was all well up until the last 2 weeks?

Thanks for sharing your protocol. It sounds sort of like mine on ly I also have a micro dose of lupron in the am then follistim and menopur (twice a day each?) It's a lot that much I know. yikes. He said he is going to give me the whole kit and kaboodle. I hope it doesn't kill me!
that's why I want to be able to have another injection site. if there are 5 a day then my tummy is going to be real sore, REAL fast...

That's so cool that you are all Sept brides! I was an October bride. but not far off! :D

I don't think cramps are necessarily a good or bad sign, try not to read too much into it.

MissA- we are told to test with FMU since it is the largest quantity of concentrated urine where we have really held it and not drank fluids, etc. so you CAN test in the PM if you want to but you will have to hold your pee for at least 4 hours and not drink any fluids (and I wonder if you ought to be doing that?) plus only 12 hours or so will have passed and there might not be enough of a noticeable difference to put your mind at ease.
I would wait til tomorrow am if you can :)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Wow - 5 a day? That is a lot. My nurse told me that we could do ours in the tummy or thigh. At one point we did 4 in one day all in my tummy 2 on one side and 2 on the other. I like the tummy better because I have chicken legs and my tummy if where the cushion is so it doesn't hurt as much. 
So, I just got home. I bought 4 FRERs. I will test again in the morning...unless I can't control myself...lol It is kind of annoying because I see the second line, but I have a basic phone so my pics are always small and blury on peoples nice big phone screens -> and I tried to text a pic to my friend and she couldn't see it. Then I asked my other friend over for lunch. She is 56 and didn't have her glasses so she couldn't see it, so now I am wondering if it is a bfp mirage....


----------



## Mommyagain

Lol...come on, its me, of course I am testing in the morning....lol!!!! My pics are blurry too. :(


----------



## Mommyagain

Oh, my cramps are coming and going.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Someone on another thread told me that they always got their darkest lines at night after restricting water for a few hours, so now I am thinking I may try tonight too....see what I mean about breaking the seal? lol


----------



## MissAnnabelle

So maybe that is a good sign then if we are both seeing second lines and having disappearing-reappearing cramps...?


----------



## septbride

Wow, how cool that we're all Fall brides! We had our first anniversary on Sept. 3. 

Familygal, I was saying it all went well because I had a better response to the meds than I expected, given my low AMH. And then I produced more eggs than I had expected, and then we got lovely embryos. So we got through a lot of hurdles, but now it doesn't seem to have stuck. I think I'll ask to put back three embryos next time. My age is not working in my favor. 

Have you been on Follistim and Menopur before? I didn't find either of them too bad. 







Afamilygal said:


> Septbride- no, you aren't out yet! Glad they are doing it early though, that will help you. That is hard to see the BFNs though, I will be hoping and praying for you!!
> why do you say it was all well up until the last 2 weeks?
> 
> Thanks for sharing your protocol. It sounds sort of like mine on ly I also have a micro dose of lupron in the am then follistim and menopur (twice a day each?) It's a lot that much I know. yikes. He said he is going to give me the whole kit and kaboodle. I hope it doesn't kill me!
> that's why I want to be able to have another injection site. if there are 5 a day then my tummy is going to be real sore, REAL fast...
> 
> That's so cool that you are all Sept brides! I was an October bride. but not far off! :D
> 
> I don't think cramps are necessarily a good or bad sign, try not to read too much into it.
> 
> MissA- we are told to test with FMU since it is the largest quantity of concentrated urine where we have really held it and not drank fluids, etc. so you CAN test in the PM if you want to but you will have to hold your pee for at least 4 hours and not drink any fluids (and I wonder if you ought to be doing that?) plus only 12 hours or so will have passed and there might not be enough of a noticeable difference to put your mind at ease.
> I would wait til tomorrow am if you can :)


----------



## Mommyagain

That is neat! Im a Sept 4 bride!!!

It takes everything I have to hold my pee. Lol. But I held it last night for like 7-8 hrs without drinking or peeing. I am thinking about getting some cheap tests to see what they say. I still have one clearblue digi left. I may use it thursday morning before beta just to see. I am still shocked from this morning. I am having trouble wrapping my mind around it.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

So I held my pee since lunchtime and took my FRER. This line is for sure darker than last cycle! Last cycle my beta was Thursday and my first bfp was on Saturday and it was a lot lighter and I tested every other day and it kept getting lighter, so this is the darkest I have ever seen one of mine. Can you guys see it too? I had my husband take a pic with his phone and email it to me so it should be better.....
 



Attached Files:







Pee Stick.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## TwoRdue

I sure can see that! Congrats 
. How many dpo are you?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks:) Today I am 13dpo 10dp3dt


----------



## Afamilygal

ha ha! I am Oct 3rd! crazy banana pants. :D
MissA- are you going to do it again tonight? are you holding it now? lol, the seal has indeed been broken! :) GL!

Sept- you did get through some hurdles! but it isn't over yet ok? I have a friend who put back 3 (also your age) and 2 took but she then lost one. the third one she put in was a lower grade. I see none made it to freeze, that must be a crappy feeling, I'm pretty sure I won't have any to freeze either :(

I have done IVF before but it got cancelled. and I did an IUI cycle with injections so I'm not too worried about them. I only did gonal F though, glad to hear the menopur and Follistim weren't too bad. I heard the menopur stings some which is annoying but a little pain for a lot of gain. (I have to chant that over and over to myself when Im sticking in the needle- ha!)

Btw, I started a journal- took me long enough. I'm still working on it. good thing I have a TON of time to kill now. he he..

I put the link in my sig.


----------



## Afamilygal

WHOA WHOA WHOA!!! how did I miss that!!!?? Oh my GOSH Miss A!!! HORRAY!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mommyagain

I see the line!!!! It actually looks a bit darker than mine!!!! Woohoo!!!!!


----------



## TwoRdue

I have my fist bloods for beta tomorrow yay so Miss A you must have yours in a couple of days??


----------



## Mommyagain

I believe MissAnnabelle's beta is friday!!! :) I can't wait to hear her numbers. That line on her frer is awesome!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks guys:) This is the best thread ever! The cheapie I did this morning was barely visable compared to that. I am actually hopeful now for the first time this whole cycle. I wish that my beta was Thursday too - Friday seem so far away!


----------



## Afamilygal

you should be hopeful- that is a great BFP!!! so exciting... hard to believe it got that much darker in only a few hours! just goes to show- FRERs are the only way! :D

good luck tomorrow Two!! I can't wait to hear everyone's numbers! horray! I love living vicariously through you ladies...


----------



## Mommyagain

Wish your beta was thursday too MissAnnabelle!!! Are you dong a hpt in the a.m.? I am...lol!!!

You made me giggle Afamilygal....it will be your turn soon!!!

Twordue: please keep us posted on your numbers!!

I cant wait to POAS in the morning!!!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I still have 3 FRER's and 28 el-cheapos' - so I might! I am still cramping off and on. I have been researching that though and a lot of people seem to get that and are fine, so I guess it is a thing that you get?


----------



## TwoRdue

I have had cramping since 9dpo on and off, mostly at night when I am trying to sleep, I had the same with my last pregnancy.

Will keep you posted


----------



## Mommyagain

I had cramping when I was prego with my DS. I dont remember the intensity but I remember thinking af was coming. The cramping is scary though.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

So I had to test again this morning just to make sure it was still there - and it is:) I was not dreaming or hallucianating. Oh gosh - two more days to go and praying a anything over 50

Good luck today TwoRdue and Septbride! fx'd for you guys.


----------



## Afamilygal

Horray!! I'm so happy to hear it! With a dark line like that, i feel it will over 50 for sure :)

Good luck to the beta girls today!! I've got my FX for you both!!!


----------



## septbride

Thanks ladies -- pretty sure I'm out. Two more HPTs this morning, both stark white. GL to everyone else!


----------



## septbride

Thanks, hon. Yes, it was v. disappointing not to have any to freeze, but at least we had some good embies. Do you have low AMH too? The Menopur stings a little, but it's not bad. Icing beforehand helps. We found the mixing to be a bit of a pain with Menopur, but you get the hang of it quickly. The Follistim is a dream -- so easy. 






Afamilygal said:


> ha ha! I am Oct 3rd! crazy banana pants. :D
> MissA- are you going to do it again tonight? are you holding it now? lol, the seal has indeed been broken! :) GL!
> 
> Sept- you did get through some hurdles! but it isn't over yet ok? I have a friend who put back 3 (also your age) and 2 took but she then lost one. the third one she put in was a lower grade. I see none made it to freeze, that must be a crappy feeling, I'm pretty sure I won't have any to freeze either :(
> 
> I have done IVF before but it got cancelled. and I did an IUI cycle with injections so I'm not too worried about them. I only did gonal F though, glad to hear the menopur and Follistim weren't too bad. I heard the menopur stings some which is annoying but a little pain for a lot of gain. (I have to chant that over and over to myself when Im sticking in the needle- ha!)
> 
> Btw, I started a journal- took me long enough. I'm still working on it. good thing I have a TON of time to kill now. he he..
> 
> I put the link in my sig.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I'm so sorry that it didn't work Septbride:hugs: 
It does sound like you have had a good cycle though. Will you try it again?


----------



## septbride

We will probably try again in a couple of months. It's been very hard on me and us, so we do need to regroup and see how we feel. GL with your beta!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks - I really appreciate your support:)
I'm not sure if this was the reason, but we had better quality eggs and sperm this cycle and DH and I were both taking royal jelly and DH was taking E, C and Zinc.


----------



## Mommyagain

Sorry Septbride. It is a emotionally taxing process. Wish I could give you a big hug.

My tests are darker today. Im still in shock. Beta tomorrow.

Still cramping.


----------



## septbride

Zinc seems to be magic. I might try that next time. I was taking tons of CoQ10 and I think that might have helped my egg quality. 



MissAnnabelle said:


> Thanks - I really appreciate your support:)
> I'm not sure if this was the reason, but we had better quality eggs and sperm this cycle and DH and I were both taking royal jelly and DH was taking E, C and Zinc.


----------



## septbride

Thank you. I could sure use that hug right now. :cry:

Awesome that your tests continue to get darker! Yay! 





Mommyagain said:


> Sorry Septbride. It is a emotionally taxing process. Wish I could give you a big hug.
> 
> My tests are darker today. Im still in shock. Beta tomorrow.
> 
> Still cramping.


----------



## Afamilygal

Aw septbride... I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how hard it is to go through all that.. :( I really feel for you, I wish it was different.
BIG cyber hug :hugs: ( sometimes I wish there was a hug where they weren't smiling...)

A regroup sounds like a good idea to me, take a little time to decompress and set up a meeting with your RE to talk about what they feel happened if how they might be able to improve it next time around. 

I think you can have your blood ran to see what your basic levels are for things like zinc. If it is low then you can find out from your Doctor how much they think you ought to be taking to compensate.

The COQ10 does seem to help a lot of women, I am glad to hear you felt it helped you with quality. That is at least very good news.
I'm also taking 75mg daily of DHEA (25 mg x3 daily with meals) which I have read a lot of positive stuff about. maybe you could add that to your supplement regime?

I am doing all this in the hopes that it makes a difference. I have no idea what quality my eggs are but I don't make many of them. My AMH is low yes. its 0.65 and my FSH is 26.5 which at 29 is pretty crappy.
MY doctor doesnt even think I should be attempting this with my own eggs but I have to try.

That's all we can do right? try.
BIG hug dear, you're time is soon I'm sure.


----------



## TwoRdue

Well about to head out for blood test and will get results by mid day, been in NZ the time will be different. I will be surprised if it is under 50 as morning sickness already started and if I dont eat I get nausea 

Mommyagain - I am so happy to hear that congrats 

septbride - Sorry the hear that and I wish you all the luck.x


----------



## Mommyagain

Any news TwoRdue??!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Mommyagain - good luck tomorrow, I so wish I was testing with you. I can't let myself get excited until beta and the waiting is driving me nuts!

Can't wait to hear you betatwordue! I know it is going to be great:)


----------



## Mommyagain

So excited/nervous about tomorrow! Praying my numbers are good. I will post when I get some results. 

When are you all telling people? I would like to wait until after my u/s but a lot of family members know I am going tomorrow. So I cant really hide the results and once a few people know I know it wont be a secret and I want to tell people. So I think I am going to tell people as long as my hcg is ok tomorrow. Wish they all didnt know about the ivf but on the other hand I have had awesome support. But it would be nice to have some element of surprise.


----------



## TwoRdue

Should have news in the next couple of hours.

With this FET I only told my mum as she is in a different country and knew that she would not tell anyone so I am going to try and wait u/s to tell any other family...
I found with people knowing when we were going to have it done to stressful as no one would give me 5min to just breath


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Well my mom, my in-laws and my bff all know what we were doing. My mom knows about my bfp test ad she drove over today for lunch to look at it. She said she isn't getting excited until Friday though and neither am I. We are going to tell the ones that know about it if my numbers are good and maybe tell other family after ultrasound. Are you supposed to wait until 12 weeks to tell everyone? I deleted my facebook after much ttc heartach and 6 of my 45 fb friends having babies this year alone, but I might turn it back on if we are totally in the safe zone and sign up for that annoying stuff that announces every stage of your pregnancy - oh it is gonna be sweet....


----------



## Mommyagain

I feel kind of rushed to tell. I want to savor this time and moment. I know they are just excited too though.

I have been thinking. It is going to be weird (if everything works out) to move out of these ltttc & assisted conception threads. It will feel foreign. Wish there was a thread for us ltttc ladies for when we do conceive. I know it sounds rude but this is just such a different journey from someone who gets prego the first month.


----------



## Mommyagain

Lol! MissAnnabelle I am on fb and I blocked all my preggers! 

I announced my pregnancy with my DS after my second beta, once I saw it was rising.


----------



## TwoRdue

that is true, people that have not been through it will never fully understand.... 
Someone on the other threat wants to start up a threat in first tri for all the ivf ladies


----------



## Mommyagain

That sounds like a good idea. :)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Happybunny sent me an invite for that, but I don't want to join until after I get my beta. I am just nervous from last time I guess because that was a good line, right? I would rather be on a pregnancy thread with fellow assisted conception ladies that other that got pregnant easity. I hope that doesn't sound weird, but I just feel close to you guys now and I do't think other people will get what we had to go through. Plus it probably isn't a good idea to talk pregnancy on the trying thread. I think it is called summer time babies or something like that?

Twordue - how many more hours until they call you? It is 7:34pm my time, but I know it is a lot earlier where you are.

On a side note - when are we allowed to BD with DH again? Will they stop the progestrone if te beta is good, or do you stay on it?


----------



## TwoRdue

Well got the call a hour ago and my beta levels are 350, she said it could indicate that the egg has split again eeeeekkkkkkk but next lot of bloods are on monday to see how it is all going. yay im pregnant


----------



## TwoRdue

Im happy talking here as long as anyone wants - dont really want to move on from the everyone unless they come with you


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Wow! That is a great beta congrats!! I think that we can talk about anything on this thread because it is just us:)


----------



## Afamilygal

Yay!! Congrats Two!! Sooo exciting!


----------



## Mommyagain

Wow that beta is awesome!!! Huge Congrats!!! 

Yeah I want to see what my beta is before getting to excited...oh wait, little to late. Lol! I have no clue what my hcg level may be but I hope it is good. Tomorrow!!!!!!!

I am feeling super hungry. And my chest is ridiculously broke out! I NEVER have body acne...ever. So I am assuming this is pregnancy related.

Septbride: Is your beta tomorrow? I still think your spotting sounds like a good sign!


----------



## Mommyagain

Oh, and I believe my fs said I would stay on the estrogen and progesterone until 12weeks. Im going to ask tomorrow. And I believe he said I will stay on baby aspirin, prenatals, and vit d for the whole pregnancy.


----------



## Mommyagain

Last night at about 11-11:30 I started bleeding. It is pink. I wouldnt have known if I hadnt put my vaginal suppositorie in. It seems better so far this morning. There is none when I wiped... Tmi, but I had to go up in there to see blood. I am scared. My frer this morning was a tad darker than yesterday, my clearblue digi was bfp, and my dollar store cheapie had its first bfp this morning (all before have looked like evap lines). I was up at 3:30 am testing. And I couldnt sleep. I am expecting a positive beta test but I am really nervous about the second beta. Why would I have blood??!!! It is past time for implantation because that has already happened. Sorry I am rambling... Seeing blood has tampered my excitment. And my cramps have been pretty painful.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Mommyagain - Is you cervix tender? Because mine has been off and on during this last week and I read that is an early sign of pregnancy. I notice it mainly when I am putting in my suppossotory. Maybe you just aggitated it? Stay strong!


----------



## septbride

No, I got my negative beta yesterday. :cry:



Mommyagain said:


> Wow that beta is awesome!!! Huge Congrats!!!
> 
> Yeah I want to see what my beta is before getting to excited...oh wait, little to late. Lol! I have no clue what my hcg level may be but I hope it is good. Tomorrow!!!!!!!
> 
> I am feeling super hungry. And my chest is ridiculously broke out! I NEVER have body acne...ever. So I am assuming this is pregnancy related.
> 
> Septbride: Is your beta tomorrow? I still think your spotting sounds like a good sign!


----------



## Mommyagain

So sorry Septbride. Stay strong Hunni. *huge hugs* 

MissAnnabelle: the nurse said that too...that my cervix could be irritated. I pray thats all it is. Im in the waiting room of the fs, waiting to do my beta.


----------



## Afamilygal

Mommy- I have heard that too, and my Dr told me that the suppositiroeis make you bleed a little.
I have a lot of friends who bled a little in early pregnancy and their LOs are absolutely fine. I can't blame you for being afraid, but try not to worry. 

The test could be lighter cause your pee the other day was more concentrated. 
I have been told not to read too much into HOW dark the test is. 
try not to worry (easier said than done I know) GL today!

Sept- how are you feeling today love?

MissA- morning! I started reading another thread you are in (an IVF thread started by Stinas or Signora -cant remember which) and I read the WHOLE thing last night, lol. It was fun to read through your treatments knowing the outcome now. fun fun, I'm stalking all the other ladies on that thread to see if they get their BFP too. :D


----------



## MissAnnabelle

:hugs: I have to tell you again how sorry I am that this didn't work out for you this time Septbride. IVF is a bitch. :hugs:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I had to re-test this morning too and my second line is now as dark as the control line and comes up right away, so I am praying for a strong beta tomorrow. I am just going to go to Quest (a local blood draw place) instead of making the drive to my clinic. I think that it will only be an hour delay. They wont call until betwen 1-3pm anyways. Usually closer to 3pm. DH is taking the afternoon off of work this time bc of how upset I got last time and then I was stuck home by myself for hours. What time does your clinic usually call you mommyagain?

Afamilygal - another thread that I really like is the 'trying again after a failed cycle' because the women there have really been through a lot and everyone stays pretty real. That's why I like this thread because everyone is real and easy to talk to. I don't know... I find that I can't keep up with the larger threads that well. How are you feeling today?


----------



## septbride

Thanks so much for your support, ladies. IVF is a bitch on wheels. I feel better today, thanks. I'm not usually a big drinker and have obv been off all alcohol for a couple of months, but I have to admit I went home and polished off an ENTIRE bottle of white wine last night. Then my husband and I drunkenly congratulated ourselves on getting through the cycle. Hah. So today I have a headache, but I feel less depressed. I think I already feel better after getting off the progesterone, too. It will be good to get out of town to our friends' wedding this weekend. 

Good luck with your betas, Annabelle and Mommyagain!! Mommyagain, I agree with Familygal about the spotting. I would not worry about it, it is completely normal to spot, especially for us IVF ladies. Our uterine linings are like pillows from all that progesterone! 

How are you feeling today, Familygal? 

Hugs to all! :hugs:


----------



## Afamilygal

Bonjour friends!

MissA- I am glad to hear your line is nice and dark, I'm sure that is a comfort to you. I'm glad DH will be home with you, I wouldn't want to be alone either.
I have a lot of hope for you milady! I'm sorry you had to go through IVF twice but I hope this is it for you and all that is behind you! :thumbup:

Sept- allo love! yes, IVF is the pits! I still feel just dreadful for you but I hope that with the knowledge from this past cycle, your DR will be able to do everything juuuust so and like MissA you'll be lucky on the 2nd time!
good for you for getting hammered- you should be applauding each other! What you did is hard! sorry about your headache though. small price to pay ;)

It is hard to believe that after ALL this that it wouldn't work everytime huh?
Its so scary. you're a trooper!

Mommy- good luck today!

afm, I am fine, half way through with the balloon! yaaaaay! counting down the days...

I'm trying to figure out if I should really start looking for an egg donor. with a 20-25% chance of the IVF with my eggs working, I feel the need to be prepared for it not to work and have a plan B in place.

It's really hard though... I look at these women and it's like.. they aren't me. they might have the same eye color or hair, height, etc. but they aren't me and they won't have everything I want them to have. :(
depressing s***.

plus the ones in Austin who are with my clinic wont show themselves as adults, only as kids so I have NO idea what the kids might grow up to look like. I hate that.
I'm trying to find a donor out of town. anyone know of any good agencies to work with?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I know that if this cycle didn't work we were going to do a testicular biopsy to try to find some better sperm and then if our third cycle didn't work we were going to look at sperm donors. That was really hard for DH, but he was willing to do it. It is tough, but at least as a woman getting a donor egg you would still be able to be pregnant and give birth, so I'm sure after all of that the child would be very much yours. It's not ideal, but more ideal than adoption where you will know that the child hasn't been exposed to drugs or lord knows what else. All you can do is try and if it doesn't work I think it would be a consolation to have a plan ready. Hopefully you wont need it, but I would start looking if it was me - I am definitely a planner. I'm in New York state, so I'm not sure where you could look. Are you looking at women who are egg sharing, or just donating? Once when I was trying to look at donors and clicked on a picture it was a guy naked with an errect #@$% and wanting natural insemination with American lady. Wth? lol anyways - at least you wont run into anything like that:)


----------



## Afamilygal

HA!!!! now that's funny. Hope I don't run into any of that.
I was looking more at donors than egg sharing. I think the donors will give me more of a sense of control. sorry to hear about DH, that is tough. It's so hard to accept that the baby won't be biologically related. You are right that at least my option comes with the hope that I can carry it. That is something.
There seem to be a lot of donors in NY I have noticed. There aren't that many of them that are well educated with good jobs etc. not like that is all that matters but so many of these women are just girls. 
the younger the better when it comes to eggs though! :/

adoption is scary you are right, there is so much unknown.. there is better control when its ED. I wish my sister wanted to part with her eggs for me :)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Familygal - we DID us DH's sperm this cycle - I was talking about how we had to start looking for next one if this failed too. 
I don't really think that means anything though because DH has his BA in engineering and neither of his parents have degrees and had him in their teens. I would think that egg share would be good too because then the woman is taking really good care of herself because she is desperately trying to get pregnant where as a donor may just be doing it for money and be ....I dunno smoking or something. It is a lot to think about. I'm sure it does take a lot of research. Your sister wont do it??


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Mommyagain - anything yet!?!?


----------



## TwoRdue

Mommy - I Jack bleeding on and off in my first pregnancy right my to week 14, ( unrelated to the miscarriage ) it can be normal. Good luck with beta

Sept - I am sorry to hear that.

MissA - good luck with beta


----------



## TwoRdue

Afa - I think it is great there III s a option of Donner. My hubby and I had talk about doing more IFV after this one/two was born if we wanted one more and if we had embryos left over we would donate them to people who needed them, was have been given a great chance to have a family due to science and we would love to help someone out.


----------



## Afamilygal

MissA- I know that you used his sperm, I guess I was talking about if you guys wanted more kids in the future. Although I think since he will have his own biological kids from this IVF that it is an easier pill to swallow if it comes to that. and maybe you'll get your whole family in one swoop with this! eek! so exciting... can't wait to hear your beta results! :)

Two- that is lovely that you both want to do that, what a beautiful gift to be able to give. Were you able to retrieve a lot of eggs?

I love the idea of embryo adoption but my DH isn't so keen to first time around- he really wants his own first. Using an egg share is great cause you know they are taking good care of themselves but it comes with BIG risks too if the woman doesn't produce many eggs and there isn't much to share. If there isn't many to share and the ones you get don't make it Then you're $10,000 (or whatever it costs) in the hole with nothing to show for it. you guys needed all of your eggs didn't you?
TBH, I don't know all that much about embryo sharing but it sounded a little risky to me.
the egg donor thing is scary for the reasons you mentioned Miss A- they are probably doing it for money and you have no idea how seriously they are treating it. You have to trust this person you have never even met. It's terrifying!

My sister just got married and wants to start trying for her own right away so she won't help me. I try not to be bitter about it but I think I am a little. She has watched me go through all of this ... I know I would have done it for her in a second if I could. It hurts that she won't help me when she could but I have to respect her decision, right?


----------



## TwoRdue

I had 18 eggs collected from me.

It's hard watch family and friends go on with there family and you are stuck in the same place, after I lost my twins that was the time my bff decided to start talking to me about her baby plans, umm hello. It made more determined to get preg.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Oh, okay..now that makes sense.. I got confused when I read tha the first time..lol 

Oh, I see why you wouldn't want to do egg share. I'm sure that there are a lot of good donors, but it probably would take a lot of research. I can't believe that your sister wouldn't do that for you. It's not like surrogacy where it takes a year away from making her own baby - wouldn't it just take a couple of months? I know it's her decision, but that is kind of crumby. I think that this time will work for you guys and you wont need to think about it anymore, but it is nice to have a back up plan just in case. That's what we said - if we had more than one we would say thank you - and call it good:)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Wow! 18 eggs is a lot! I had 13 the first time and then 8 the next. That is so sad that you had to go through that. I think sometimes people can be insensitive. Well you did get pregnant again so your determination paid off:)


----------



## Afamilygal

18 is a lot! so is 13! :) awesome... my Dr said I would be lucky to get more than 4. Hopefully we will get a few more than 4 though... 8 isn't so bad, I would be very happy with 8. how many of them fertilized?

I agree Miss A, I think it is a little crummy of her too... I still don't know why she doesn't want to help me, we are really close too. I think it has more to do with her new husband- that he wouldn't want her to do it.
I know what you're saying about the timing too. It wouldn't take her that long. She started trying this month to get pregnant and she would have to hold off for a few months but it wouldn't be so long. plus, she would have a damn good idea about what her fertility looks like from all the testing.
anyhoo. It is what it is. But it does hurt me and I am SO scared that she's going to call me up and be like "Guess what?! first time lucky!!" I hate to sound so crappy about it but I know how that would make me feel...

Two- i can't believe what you have been through, its so awful :( and WHAT is wrong with your friend?? people can be so damn thoughtless...


----------



## MissAnnabelle

The first time we had 30 follicles. 9 fertilized and one was abnormal so we had 8. We put back one good 8 cell one not so good 8 cell and an okay 6 cell. Then we had the chemical. The next cycle I had 26 follicles. I had to get the cyst drained and then my estrogen shot up to 7700 so I had to coast for a while so we lost some, but not a lot. So we got - I can't remember..lol I think that we got 8 and 6 fertilized and two were abnormal? So, we had four and they put back one really good 8 cell and an okay 8 cell and an okay 10 cell. I know he said if we had 2 really good 8 cells then he only wanted to put in 2, but he said to do three again. He said that our embryo quality was better this time. 
I'm sorry, but I think that is crappy of her, but I couldn't count on my sister for a glass of water so everyone is different. I know how you feel. My friend and I were just talking about that because she failed her first cycle and her sister just anounced she is pregnant with her third and even though you are happy for the person it still hurts. I still say that your next cycle is going to work and maybe you will be pregnant first, or you and your sister will be pregnant together and this whole thing will be behind you.


----------



## TwoRdue

I dont think so people fully understand or try not to understand, we all have been through our own share of heartache with TTC.

I love how you are all so encouraging and kind, love this site:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TwoRdue

Im sorry that your sisters are not more supportive


----------



## Mommyagain

My beta was BFP. But my levels are low. My hcg is is 31. And I am spotting again this evening. :( I go saturday for a second test but wont have the results until monday. I am scared. The bleeding is freaking me out.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Mommyagain said:


> My beta was BFP. But my levels are low. My hcg is is 31. And I am spotting again this evening. :( I go saturday for a second test but wont have the results until monday. I am scared. The bleeding is freaking me out.

Mommyagain - try not to worry. As long as it increases you could still be fine. Check out the responses to this thread. The one lady on there had a beta of 20 and had a healthy baby girl. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/1206831-beta-beta-beta.html

Just try not to worry because that is the last thing you need right now. I'm here for you.:hugs:


----------



## TwoRdue

Mommyagain said:


> My beta was BFP. But my levels are low. My hcg is is 31. And I am spotting again this evening. :( I go saturday for a second test but wont have the results until monday. I am scared. The bleeding is freaking me out.

Try and relax and put your feet up, I will be thinking of you and hope all is well.x:hugs:


----------



## Afamilygal

Mommy- I'm so sorry, you must be very scared but MissA is right- this doesn't necessarily mean anything bad. The spotting is likely a side effect of the progesterone. Try your best to stay calm, have a nice cup of tea and curl up with a good TV show and go to sleep early. 

the doubling is all that matters and it can very easily do that and everything will be just fine. I know it is hard not to assume the worst but try not to if you can :( we are here for you! 
big BIG hug


----------



## Mommyagain

Thank you ladies. Im still spotting. It is so scary.


----------



## Afamilygal

I'm sorry mommyagain. :( I know you must be so scared. Is there anything you can do this weekend to help take your mind of it? at least for a few hours? Can you go and get a foot massage? or go and see a movie with DH? I'm sorry that you probably feel stuck in a place of unknown but try to have faith that this will be ok.
What kind of spotting is it? Have you told your Dr/nurse about it just in case?


----------



## septbride

Good luck, mommyagain! A foot massage is a great idea, familygal. My acupuncturist specifically recommended foot massages as being great stress relievers. She did say to avoid the neck and shoulder area as this is contraindicated in early pregnancy. 

Re: people getting pregnant left and right, it is so hard. My best friend is starting to try next month and I'm just bracing for her to get pregnant right away. It's going to be very hard and I'm going to have to really work at not letting it impact our friendship.

Annabelle, do you have your beta today? GL! 

:hugs:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey gals - I had my blood drawn at 7:00am and am just waiting now. They usually call between 1:00-3:00pm. Dh is leaving work at lunchtime so he can wait with me. I got myself so worked up and worried this morning because I was having stomach cramps. Then I just went back to sleep when I got home and now that I feel better I think I might have been so worked up with anxiety that I was making my stomach hurt. duh. So I'm just trying to relax as much as I can because I guess that worrying isn't going to change anything. I think that when he gets home we are just going to watch our dvr'd list of primetime shows and wait and see.

Mommyagain - thiniing of you today. I can't believe they make you wait unti Monday for them to call you. That is crappy.

Septbride - that is tough. I cancelled my facebook because of too many preggers all over the place, but it is tough when it is your bff. I hope that you are first:)

How are you today Familygal?

Twordue - when is your next beta? How many days past ovualtion was your first one?


----------



## Afamilygal

Sept- Yeah, it's hard to want to be happy for them but not being sure that you really can be. The good news is that it is PERFECTLY normal to feel this way. (My therapist has to reassure me all the time :blush:)

I have every hope that you will get pregnant very soon and the truth is, you have no idea what kind of road you friend is facing. 
I try to remind myself of that from time to time when I get upset thinking about how my sister is probably going to get pregnant first and easily. I try to tell myself that we have NO idea if this is going to be easy for her or not. For all we know, she could have POF like me or end up losing a baby like I did.
So if she does call me soon and tell me her good news, I will have to focus on thinking that I am happy that she didn't have to go through what I went through. Because as scared as I am about me having to deal with all the nasty feeling of envy and resentment, it is better than her having to suffer the way I have.

It ain't easy toots. But your time is soon! Will you be going in to see your Dr soonish to discuss the next step?

MissA- (btw, does everyone like how I am SO lazy that I abbreviate your not very long screen names? not sure why I do it, but I'm stuck on it now, you can call me afam if you like! :) )
sorry you are nervous but I think it will be just fine. Remember, a low number doesn't necessarily mean anything bad. That story about the woman with the 20 who now has a healthy daughter was an encouraging one!
but I'm glad DH will be with you to help you relax and stay calm.
Good luck my dear!

as for me, I am ok. Just hanging out with my balloon. :D minding my Ps and Qs. I'm working on an infertility blog as I had so much fun doing the journal. I call it 'the infertility circus'.
I got a lot of time to sit and type :)


----------



## septbride

Good luck, MissA! Glad your DH will be hanging with you for the results. 

Familygal, you are absolutely right that we don't know about other people's paths. It's good to keep that in mind when things seem so easy for other people. 

The docs review my cycle next week and then I meet with my RE the following week to get the DL on what went right and wrong. Then they give me a new protocol and timeline. Right now I'm frankly just relieved to get a breather in. I needed a break from the madness. 

A new blog, you say? Do share when it's ready for primetime! 

:hugs:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

As long as it is above 8 this time! Afam - lol - I got this book out form the library one time about IVF called - the land of if - I think? Anyways that lady has a blog and calls everyone who does IVF 'Stirrup Queens' lol isn't that a riot?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I know that it was really premature, but one thing that helped me to stay positive between cycles was to paint my nursery. I do all of the house painting here and I knew I wanted it a certain way and that I wouldn't be painting if I was pregnant. Plus we weren't using it for anything because we bought a big house to filll up with kids that we don't have yet. So, I did that...but it's like a secret so people don't think I am nuts =/ It's gender neutral with a blue ceiling with white cartoon clouds and a sun around the ceiling light. The walls are a butter yellow and the bottom 3ft of the walls are a springy sage green. I painted all the trim and doors white because they were 'cottage white'. Yup...if this cycle fails I may give the room to my dog and start pushing her around in a stroller like a crazy lady....(she is a 75lb german shepherd named Annabelle)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

We're pregnant - 308! Sorry dog - you can't have that room ;)


----------



## macca197831

MissAnnabelle said:


> We're pregnant - 308! Sorry dog - you can't have that room ;)

Congrats missanabelle! Have been following your thread and delighted for you!!!


----------



## Mommyagain

Woohoo!!!!! So happy for you MissAnnabelle!!!

Well I just found out my progesterone was only 4.9. :( So I am upping my suppositories and praying my little one holds on. My spotting is mainly there when I wipe and light pinkish. Wish I would have my blood results tomorrow instead of monday. This weekend is going to be long. Please say a little prayer for me.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks mommyagain:)
How many were you taking? I take 3x per day. Hopefully that will be all you needed and your beta Monday will be higher. For sure I will say a big prayer for you! I know this weekend is going to crawl by, but try to stay strong and stay positive. I'm here for you:hugs:


----------



## TwoRdue

MissA - Yay so happy for you, Congrats. How many dpo are you now? I was 15 for my beta and my next is on Monday.

Afam - Just what I think sometimes, as upsetting as it can be about family and friends trying we don't know what they will have to go through. My oldest sister had her family before I started having problems and my youngest started just as I was having issues, and the only thing that bothered me with her is she took six months to tell me she was expecting. I did get mad at my half sister when she told she had an abortion not long after I miscarried, sometimes people don't think about what they say. I would get jealous every time I saw a pregnant woman.

How are you doing Mommy? Hope you are keeping busy.


----------



## Mommyagain

Not doing good. Just had more blood and it was darker. Crushed.


----------



## TwoRdue

Mommy - Sorry to hear that, keep your feet up and I will be think of you.


----------



## Afamilygal

Oh no... Mommy, I am so sorry. :( ill be thinking of you


----------



## Afamilygal

MissA, that is wonderful news- congratulations!! I think there is more than one in there. 
My f****ing balloon is trying to come out. It hurts so bad! The contractions aren't so close together this time though and I was already on the pain pills so I just took more. Looks like ill be on my back for the next 6 days drugged up. So annoying... It's not so bad right now though, Thank god. It was so bad earlier- yikes.
Man, I am so over this. More later- I have had to retype all of this cause I'm so dopey.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Mommyagain - how are you doing? Did the bleeding let up at all?

Afam - boy, that sure sounds like a b%^&* of a thing that you are going through. I really hope that the rest of the week will be easier on you.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Mommyagain - This is from a study done on HCG levels
"Secondly, if your levels are below 50 hCG at 16dpo, don't give up all hope. I've talked to women who have had hCGs do strange things early in pregnancy. They've temporarily slowed, plateaued or even declined and they still go on to have a viable pregnancy. We've had women report they were dehydrated and once they hydrated, their numbers jumped up again. Also, it is possible the loss of a hidden twin may cause numbers to temporarily slow or decline. Many pregnancies start out as twins and end up as singletons in very early pregnancy."


----------



## Mommyagain

Feeling pretty down. Getting bw this a.m. but wont have results until monday. The spotting has gotten worse two times. It was heavier and darker. Then it will ease up. I took a frer this morning just to see and it still has a really good line. I just dont get it. My hcg level actually isnt what has me worried. When I found out I was prego with my DS my hcg was low...39. Dont know what my progesterone was with him. But what worries me is this bleeding/spotting and my low progesterone (4.9). I dont want to lose my baby. Why if I am on progesterone is my progestetone low!


----------



## TwoRdue

Mommy - I had regular bleeding from just before three weeks right up to week 12 on my last pregnancy. The miscarriage was unrelated. Some woman unfortunately get that with some pregnancy. I hope you are OK and have been thinking of you.x


----------



## Afamilygal

Ah! But you are on the suppositories and they won't show in your blood, so it is actually higher than that number, but we can't know what the real number is. That why some people opt for the pio shots instead even though they suck!


----------



## Mommyagain

I wont get my official bw back until monday but I got a second draw at my local hospital and my hcg was 47 straight or 68.5 diluted...dont know which number you go by. I have no clue what my progesterone is. What do you all think?

Twordue: Do you care to describe your bleeding? Or is that just weird?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I'm not really sure what you go by. I have never heard of that before - straight or diluted? I'm sure someone one here knows the answer to that.


----------



## TwoRdue

Mommyagain said:


> I wont get my official bw back until monday but I got a second draw at my local hospital and my hcg was 47 straight or 68.5 diluted...dont know which number you go by. I have no clue what my progesterone is. What do you all think?
> 
> Twordue: Do you care to describe your bleeding? Or is that just weird?

That is OK, I started bleeding at 11dpo, Graham red and brown and I thought that round had not worked but was it did, it stopped a couple of days later then the following week was fresh red blood, light for a couple of days and went away and this happened. On and off for a few weeks, once there was lots at about 10 weeks so I left work and went straight to a&e, they did a scan and all was fine.


----------



## TwoRdue

Bright and Graham lol stupid autocorrect


----------



## MoBaby

its best to compare lab to lab as each lab test different. you really cant tell which to go by until you have yours redrawn monday. Can you call the hospital and ask them to explain the results to you? 

Bleeding is common... can be from the cervix or from the IVF process itself. 
For now you are pregnant and I would just wait until Monday to start worrying.


----------



## Mommyagain

I have been laying down since I got home and it seems to have helped. My bleeding had gone back to light pink spotting. I looked up my numbers with my DS and if my hcg is really 68.5 that is about the same as it was with ny DS at this point in my pregnancy with him. I wont know for sure though until monday because I went to two different places for bw. The official one will have my numbers monday. The other one was checked off the books. 

And MissAnnabelle I think you have two!! My hcg with DS hit the 300's 5 days after my first beta....so that is a awesome number.


----------



## TwoRdue

If you have two MissA that means I will two, aaaaaahhhh lol.

Mommy - happy that the bleeding is slowing, just remember to keep you feet up an do as little as possible?. Good such tomorrow, we both have our second beta the sane day.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Mommyagain - just stay off of your feel and try to relax. I really hope everything works out. Fx'd

TwoRdue - When will you be going in for a scan?

My second beta is on Tuesday. I will find out how many on either Wednesday or Thursday....I just hope it's not three!! lol


----------



## MissAnnabelle

TwoRdue how many days past ovulation was your beta of 350? Wasn't it 15?


----------



## TwoRdue

I'm saying 15 but the clinic say 14 they probably right but I have counted it like a zillion times lol.
Scan will be in two an half weeks


----------



## Mommyagain

TwoRdue: I think you have two little ones in there too. Lol!!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Arrg. So yesterday we tell my in laws the good news. They invite us over for dinner tonight. They smoke. I hoped they wouldn't smoke around me now, but my FIL was smoking more than usual. We are all sitting at the kitchen table and he has 4 smokes within the hour we are sitting there and he was eating for part of that time. I don't know if he was tying to prove a point or what, but I don't really want to be around that. He is such an ass that I don't want to say anything to him...well because I am afraid of him...lol I told DH if he doesn't sort it out I can't go over there anymore because then when does it stop? Will he be blowing smoke onto our baby? MIL only had one smoke and went and opened a window after a while and lit 20 candles. The window was behind me though and just insured that all of the smoke came my way. Plus I have asthma and have never complained about their smoking, but you would think that being pregnant with heir grandchild would make him cut back! Sorry for the rant...really mad. So I just said I wasn't feeling well and had to go lay down. ugh


----------



## Mommyagain

I had that problem with my in laws. I made my DH tell them and they respected our wishes. As soon as I was pregnant he had a talk with them. I didnt want my child breathing it in whether they were born or not. I would definitely make DH deal with his family. Gotta take care of those babies. Lol... ;)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Was there any fall out from it, or did they understand?


----------



## Mommyagain

No, they understood. :) But I had my DH explain it in a private one on one conversation. I think inlaws are less likely to get mad or stay mad at their own.

Well ladies I am not having a good day. I want to believe it is going to be ok but everytime I goto the bathroom and see blood I feel like I am flushing my baby. I keep trying to tell myself it will be ok. I have heard bleeding is common in ivf pregnancies and I am trying to hold onto that. Still resting.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Oh no:( I really hope and pray that this will work for you.:hugs:


----------



## TwoRdue

Mommy - Sorry to hear that, beat of luck with beta.xx


----------



## Afamilygal

Sorry Mommy- that is tough :( dont give up hope! good luck tomorrow!

good luck to Two also!


----------



## TwoRdue

Was meant to say best of luck and thanks afa, about to head off and get blood draw, I have never been so excited and freaked to have a blood test lol


----------



## TwoRdue

How is everyone getting on?

Mommy - have ty out had your beta yet? I got mine back today at just over 1000 and progesterone is 110 so I am allowed to ween off my pessaries Yay. Next blood's next week on Wednesday and first scan on the 18th, so excited


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Wow that's great Twordue!! 19dpo today? I have my next blooddraw tomorrow.

Thinking of you today mommyagain :)

Hope you are feeling better today afam...


----------



## Afamilygal

Two- very good news indeed!

MissA- I look forward to hearing from you tomorow after your beta! :) GL!

Mommy- how is it going dear? I am thinking of you often.

Sept- you still around love?

afm- just counting the minutes til I can get the cursed thing out of me! not too long now, Im working really hard on staying zen and being accepting of what is. Not easy, but it is an exercise worth my efforts. :)
I was up half the night laboring, SO painful and the balloon has dropped down and is 

later gators!


----------



## Mommyagain

The baloon sounds so painful. The things we go through. But in the end the reward is priceless.

My betas are 9/27:31, 9/29:54, 10/1:98. Progesterone is 9/27:4.9, 9/29:6.9

I am still bleeding. It got heavy for awhile today and I passed two big clots. I am confused because my betas are rising but fs insists it is bad. Idk. I just dont want to give up yet. I am going to ask for more bw.


----------



## MoBaby

I'm sorry you are going through all this :( no one shoul get a bfp then have to struggle or not be happy afterwards. I do hope it works out for you.


----------



## Afamilygal

Me too! I really really hope this works. Your RE has experience but YOU are the only one who knows your body. Always trust your instinct. I'm thinking and praying for you.


----------



## Mommyagain

Thank you ladies. So far this morning the bleeding is better. There was a little blood the first pee of the morning but the last two times there hasnt really been anything. I hope the blood stays away and my next bw rises good. I would get bw everyday if I could.

Septbride: Are you ok Hun?


----------



## septbride

Hi everyone, 

Wow, I've missed a lot! I was at my best friend's wedding down in DC and have been offline since Friday. Back now and getting caught up. 

Mommyagain, try to hang in there with the bleeding. I think we IVF ladies bleed more than other pregnant women. What did the FS say when he/she was insisting it was bad? Isn't the rising beta level the main indication? 

MissA, good luck with your BW today!! 

Afam, I'm so sorry your balloon is giving you grief! How are you feeling today? 

I'm hanging in there but not feeling so good. This whole thing has been hard on my husband and I, and we had a fight over the weekend. I'm feeling better now that I'm off the progesterone, but still feeling pretty crappy in general. We have our follow-up with our RE next Tuesday, so I guess we'll get a new protocol then. I need to think about how quickly I can face another cycle...not sure I can jump in again next month.


----------



## Mommyagain

Septbride: Sorry about your fight. This is so hard on relationships. I see what you mean about hesitating to jump right back in. 

I think they (fs) didnt like the fact I was bleeding and my numbers were low. I talked to them again today and I go for more bw in a week but I am having some done tomorrow "under the table". Fs wont get the results of tomorrows. I pray it goes up.

Does anyone know why ivf ladies might bleed more? The clots worry me as well. Today I am back to just spotting. But I have been laying down. I am in a wedding this weekend and I am worried about all the standing.


----------



## septbride

Mommyagain, I have a friend who is an RE and she says we bleed more because our uterine linings are so thick from the extra progesterone.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Mommyagain - What the? They are making you wait a week for more bloodwork? That is bs. Where is your clinic that they don't call with results on Saturdays and make you wait a week for more bloodwork! Shouldn't they be scanning you to make sure that everything is okay and to rule out an etopic?? That is bs. Maybe you should call you obgyn to see if they can check you out?

Septbride - For me the best thing was to do our next cycle right away because I am a dweller and an obsessor and it just helped me deal better. Things really fell apart for us too. DH would say that he wished we could get pregnant already bc he felt like there was always an elephant in the room. This last weekend we have been able to relax together for the first time in a while. You know yourself the best and have to do what is best for you. 

Afam - do you know when they are going to take that thing out??

Twordue - how are you feeling? I have to get up in the night to pee like an 80yr old..lol

Afm - second beta today was 1478 - scan on Thursday.


----------



## septbride

Mommyagain, I was going to say that about the ectopic possibility too...have they done an u/s on you? If not, I think you should ask for one ASAP. 

MissA, great news on your beta! And thank you for sharing the stuff about you and your DH. I'm prone to depression, so with the progesterone having hit me so hard, I need to take it slow and space out all these medications and emotional rollercoaster rides. We'll see how things go over the next week or two.


----------



## TwoRdue

Hi ladies, how are you all? I'm doing better today after some spotting and some red blood but has stopped. Having to pee all the time is a pain and as I won't use a public toilet when I am out the OH and I can't go far lol.
Mommyagain - ectpoic could be a possibility sorry, for my first I had bleeding on and off for three weeks and I then decided to go the doc and when I asked for a pt the nurse laughted at me saying there was no way that I was pregnant but she was wrong, they then thought I was having a miscarriage and took another two weeks before I was rushed to theater yet my second ectpoic I had no symptoms or bleeding and did not no I was preg till two weeks over due and also ended in emergency surgery. All this was prior to IFV and that's why it took so long to pick up. If you numbers are going up very slowly and not doubling then it's a big possiblitily but it looks that your numbers are doubling. I hope you have some peace of mind soon


----------



## Afamilygal

Hi guys!

Wow MissA- holy smokes, thats a high beta for the second one! not to alarm you- but you could have 3 in there!!! :D

Sept- sorry about your fight love. We have all had some 'words' due to the stress that all of this brings, and you guys have been through a lot. Try to be patient and understanding not only of one another, but with yourselves. You are only human and you are both in a lot of pain. It is important to communicate with one another though, as long as you can find a healthy way to do it. You are both learning about yourselves and your partner (we all are) and it ain't easy! :) big hug
as far as waiting for IVF, once you have had your meeting with your RE and have all the information you may be better equipped to figure out if you want to jump right back in or give youreslves a little space from it. There is no right or wrong answer, just follow your instinct and gut. Do what is best for you.
I am normally like MissA, I need to feel like I am doing something but when we had to cancel our IVF, we decided to wait until after my sister's wedding which was 3 months away. I was so mad at the time cause I just wanted to get ON with it, but actually that time was amazing, DH and I were able to relax a little and not put all the pressure on ourselves. It did us a world of good.
Now that it is starting up again I am mixture of totally stressed that we are getting back in it and anxious to just get over it already! :)

Mommy- I have had an ectopic and it wasn't just some bleeding, it was a full and heavier than a period bleed. like- a LOT of blood. That may not be the case with everyone but it was for me. It sounds like your bleeding is not as bad as that?

in any case, they probably wont be able to see anything at less than 6 weeks. maybe 5.5? how far along are you now? I think you could ask for an u/s if you ware concerned, it is a very reasonable request.

During my ectopic, my RE told me not to worry about it rupturing until the HCG numbers get above 1000 so I think it is a damn good idea to monitor it just in case. Your RE sounds like he/she needs a good talking to. did they really say "This is bad"?? I hope not cause that is inexcusable. How scary! listen dear, they cant know anything at this point so just keep on as you have been and get your BW done every 2-4 days.

That point about the progesterone and the lining is a very good one! How much blood is it (can I ask that?)

afm, I am ok. the balloon has shifted during one of my contractions and is now coming out of my 'whistle' which is what it did last time- SO uncomfortable! but Im ok, trucking on and counting down the days til Thursday when I get this sucker out. I am not going to be sad to say goodbye to the little *******... :)
I get it out at 3:30 so almost exactly 2 days to go!! HORRAY!


----------



## MoBaby

I have heard of several women bleeding after IVF...seems common, but I havent heard of the clots :( Sorry your re isnt hopeful right now. I think its because your beta are still low and havent doubled over the past few and are having bleeding with clots. Sometimes with a mc the beta is still elevated with the next blood draw then starts to drop... I pray your next beta is doubled. If you start with pain, call the re. I would be guarded at this point. They should scan you though, just to check the tube. Im not sure when you can see an ectopic on US though. :( 

Miss: Great beta!!! Cant wait for your scan.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I am getting scanned on Thursday and that will be 5weeks and 1 day and when I asked the main reason they are doing that scan that early is to make sure the pregnancy is in the uterus, so I just don't see why that aren't going to scan you when you have had bleeding and you are concerned. 

Afam - Thank god you have an end in sight! Will you start to feel better on Friday then? 
I don't think it's triplets!!!! lol The median beta for triplets and 20 dpo is 2600 twins 1600 single 900. I maintain that it is just one good one - maybe two....not three!!! ;)


----------



## MoBaby

you never know!!! there are two girls on the aug/sept/oct thread with betas less than 100 on 14dpo with twins!! they are just numbers :)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Oh geeze! Mobaby! Can't you just say "I doubt it's three"...??? lol I think if it was three I would have to get an extra arm sewn on some how....


----------



## TwoRdue

Three?? Wow you would have your hands full + you would need a extra boob lol.


----------



## Mommyagain

Their exact words were "it doesnt look good". Idk what to think anymore. I am hoping for the best but preparing for the worst.

The bleeding has mainly just been there when I wiped. Not much on my pad, definitely lighter than af. Except yesterday, it didnt last long but it gushed then I had two clots. Since then it hasnt been enough to fill a pad. Just when I wipe. I have had everwhere from pink, to brownish, to red. I want an u/s but I was told they couldnt see anything until my levels hit 1,000. I havent had any bad pain just more achey feeling. I thought about calling my regular obgyn. Im just so confused. I have no idea what is happening. I was so hopeful and excited.


----------



## Afamilygal

Mommy that's tough :( I think you should call your OBGYN if you want to. Can't hurt can it?

MissA, no you are right, 3 sounds like too many. 2 is much more plausible, but at least you know there is one good one! ;) yay!
And I should start to feel better the moment he takes this out. There is some cramping afterwards but it's such a relief to have your normal uterus back. At this point cramping, even bad cramping doesn't move the needle for me.:) only one full day left! Woot woot!
It's our 3 yr anniversary tomorrow so there's that to look forward to too. :D


----------



## septbride

Happy anniversary, Afam!! I hope you guys have something fun planned. You deserve it! And just one more day til no more balloon, right?


----------



## septbride

Mommyagain, are you feeling OK? Any news on your off the record bloodwork? Hope all is well. :hugs:


----------



## Afamilygal

Thanks Sept! yup, just one more day- YAYAYAYAYAYY!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mommyagain

Happy Anniversary afamilygal.

Feeling numb today. Called my regular local obgyn and they scheduled an u/s. Right beforehand I went for bw. Turned out I didnt need the u/s because my bw came back at only 9.9. So I guess my little one is gone. I was so hopeful.


----------



## TwoRdue

Mommy - I am so sorry to hear that and I hope that you are holding up ok.x BIG HUGS to you


----------



## MoBaby

Mommy :( in heartbroken for you :( I'm so sorry :(


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Mommyagain - I'm so sorry that this didn't work out for you and that you got dragged on that horrible emotional roller coaster for the past couple of weeks. Please don't give up - I know that this can work for you. Be strong and don't lose hope.


----------



## septbride

Mommyagain, I'm so sorry to hear this. It's all so upsetting. Please be nice to yourself and give yourself a break. Maybe a bubble bath and a glass of wine are in order. Thinking of you.


----------



## Afamilygal

Oh... mommyagain. I am so sorry. :( I am thinking of you, we all are.


----------



## Mommyagain

So I havent been on in several days. I have been numb. I think it has finally hit me today. Fs said we can do a fet in dec but idk. I hurt so much right now. And we drained ourselves financially for ivf. My heart is aching. Thank you for the support ladies.


----------



## TwoRdue

Mummy - I am so sorry, sometimes the grieving can take time. I always found that a failed cycle was always painful as you put your all into it to work and it is emotionally draining. I wish you all the best on your next fet and you will no when the time is right to return. xxxxx


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I agree with twordue - you will know when the time is right to try again. I am happy that you have some frozen and can do a fet when you are ready.


----------



## Afamilygal

I think the girls are right, you'll know when you're ready. Don't feel the need to rush anything, take your time to grieve and feel what you need to feel.

I wish this had not happened and I can imagine that you are feeling at a loss with all of this. I can't understand why something like this would happen, it makes no sense. but perhaps it give you a smidgen of hope. You did get pregnant so that means you can and a lot of women don't even know if they can get that far. I just don't want you to give up hope, your time is coming. I wish it was now but you will have your baby. Do whatever you need to do to be ok right now, take all the time you need and don't give up hope.

After I lost the first baby, my half brother who I am not all that close with sent me an email to tell me how sorry he was for our loss. He told me that when they miscarried their 3rd child, they were at such a loss and found it so hard to pull themselves out of the sadness and try to understand 'why' it had happened. but his wife got pregnant again and he said when he held his son, he knew that it had to happen that way so that he could be holding that exact child in that exact moment. That everything, including all the pain had led them to that one perfect moment.
It is so much easier to be understanding of these things when we have the benefit of time to have healed our wounds and given us a resolution to the issue. 
One day you will look back and see that it is all part of how you get to be where you need to be. I wish I had better words to ease your hurt or an explanation for this madness but just try to have faith in yourself, your husband and that future child who will be with you one day.
Your baby might very well be the one you get from this next FET cycle. I know it doesn't seem like it, but you are lucky to have these frozen embryos, hold onto that when you are feeling lost. and when you are ready you will be that much stronger and ready to face the challenge.
:hugs:
I wish you strength, kindness on yourself and faith to help you through.


----------



## TwoRdue

Afa - That was lovely and brought a tear to my eye. How are you feeling?


----------



## Afamilygal

Thanks Two, that was nice of you to say.
Im fine. I got the balloon out at last which was great. though it looks like I have to have another HSG after AF comes :( and we have had to put off IVF for another few weeks which is a drag too. Its always waiting isnt it? :)


----------



## septbride

Lovely message as always, familygal! So glad the balloon is gone, though sorry to hear of more delays and another HSG. Ugh. 

Mommyagain, I hope you're feeling a bit better and can start to see forward to the next cycle. Go easy on yourself. 

:hugs: to all.


----------



## TwoRdue

Afa - The waiting is the worse, and it seems that is all we do. I hope all goes well when the time comes.


----------



## Mommyagain

It is always hurry up and wait for us ladies it seems.

That was very beautifully put familygal. I had that feeling with my DS. That it took all that time to conceive him because HE was the child that was meant for me. That is a good way of looking at this. I am just scared sometimes maybe I am not meant to have another. I am so thankful I have one but I have such a desire in my heart for more. I try to tell myself God wouldn't give me these feelings only to be left unfullfilled. My heart literally aches with longing for my unborn children. This was our third chemical pregnancy. I have had positive hpt twice (before this ivf cycle) in the past several years. The first time I called my regular obgyn telling them I had a positive hpt but the line was going away. They didn't even want to see me or anything. It was no big deal to them. The second time I called my family docotor. They did get me in and that doctor told me she thought I was losing them early. They did an u/s and of course it was far to early to see anything. But still I cried alone because it seemed like they just didn't care. This past Ivf cycle was my third. But I thought for sure it was different. The lines were so much stronger than the past two and were getting darker. Also with this one my bleeding never did reach the scale of af bleeding. I had that one day were it gushed and was everywhere but other than that it was more spotting. I just thought this/these little ones were going to stick. I don't mention often the previous chemicals because my docs made me feel like I was crazy and chemical was never mentioned until this last time by my fs. I did of course google with the previous ones and found that term online. I don't know. I am very thankful to have my five frosty babies and pray our baby is among them. Just waiting to come back to Mommy. I know this next FET cycle is going to be pure torture. I have a major needle phobia but that is nothing compared to the agony of the tww and even if you see those two beautiful lines nothing is for sure. We are going to try to get the money together so we can try again. If this FET doesn't work we will be out of luck and money. Please keep us in your prayers. Sending out lots of love and lovely thoughts to those of us still ttc and you lovely ladies who are now carrying your little miracles. Every little one is truly a miracle.


----------



## Afamilygal

:( aw Mommyagain. I feel so much for you.
all the words in the world cant take away your pain, I know that all too well. I have so much hope for you with this FET though, I really think this will be it. Have you considered asking your Dr for a biopsy or hysteroscopy? the 'injury' to the endometrium is mean to help a lot with implantation rates and live birth rates. Its worth asking.
sorry for all the chemicals too, isnt it bizarre the way they treat those? I hate that they treat it like it isn't a baby. What they dont seem to realize that it is, even if it is for a few hours or days, its all your hopes and dreams that get dashed all over again. and it IS a baby. It just is.
We know here that your pain is very real. Drs and nurses often become anesthetized to it all to protect themselves from being a part of too much pain. 

strange that your bleeding never got too heavy. very odd, was it heavy when you got AF?


----------



## septbride

I'm so sorry, mommyagain. I really feel for you. I hope your baby is among your frosties too. :flower:


----------



## Mommyagain

I had a hysterscopy (that is an hsg right?) in March. What kind of biopsy should I ask for? 

To me they were my babies for however long I had them. I loved them.

My af usually lasts about 5 days and is pretty heavy for at least three, and requires me to change my pad (tmi...i know) SEVERAL times a day. This was not like that at all or even like the previous two. The bleeding was mostly when I wiped except for that one day. It gushed out very quickly and filled my pad instantly and then I passed two clots. I had two pads full but other than that it was spotting or mainly when I wiped. I haven't bled for several days now. I am not sure when to expect my next af. I am usually very irregular unless I am on some kind of fertility meds. 

I think I have a uti though. I hurt down there. DH has been wanting to you know what but I have been putting him off because I know it will hurt. 

How are you feeling familygal? And how is everyone else? Any u/s's coming up for anyone? Twins or singletons? Or triplets?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

My first IVF cycle I had a chemical and they said that they didn't recommend any additional testing after only one failed cycle and just to try again. It worked for me my second time and I'm sure it can work for you too. FETs have a high success rate - plus it is less stressfull on your body. Don't give up - I know you will get your baby. I will pray for you guys for sure :)

I had my ultrasound last Thursday and I have one baby:) Going back next Tuesday for my 7week scan. Keep your fingers crossed for us that we hear it's little heartbeat.


----------



## Afamilygal

Mommy- an HSG is the uterine dye xray where they check your uterus and tubes. A hysteroscopy is a minor surgery done through the vagina where they put you under twilight anesthesia and dilate your cervix to look inside and look for polyps, scarring, adhesions, etc. just check out the general well being down there. in mine, he found 2 polyps and some scarring. He also did a biopsy while he was in there of the tissue of my lining (the endometrium) which came back normal (they test it for several things like abnormal cells and a few other things) but the 'injury' that was done while he biopsied is meant to help with implantation. something to do with the natural biotins created, I don't totally understand it tbh.

of course you loved them, they will always be your babies. I loved all of mine too. :)

I don't know what that is about with the bleeding. I would call my clinic and tell them that and ask them why. They might be able to shine some light on the issue for you.

afm, I am fine. Had yoga yesterday which was great and I have therapy this morning. YAY I love my therapist, she is the best!
Hope you guys have a good day! :hugs:


----------



## Mommyagain

I had the hsg and the hysterscopy done March 1 of this year. They diagnosed me with endometriosis, I had a lot of adhesions and scar tissue, my ovaries were in the wrong spot (because of adhesions), my tubes had some blockage (they cleared it), they did ovarian drilling. They never said I had PCOS but they keep telling me my ovaries look like I have pcos. I think that is everything... I actually watched my surgery video afterwards and it was wild. They said my actual uterus looked good though. I actually have pics of the old girl...lol.

I have never tried yoga. I just dont think I would be very good at it. :) I kinda giggle at the thought of me trying to do some of the poses I have seen...I would fall over. I fall down just trying to stand on one leg.

MissA: I will thinking of you! Were you able to see the heartbeat? With DS I could see the heartbeat at the first u/s at 6wk3days but it was a long while before we heard it. It is such a beautiful sound.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

No - it just looked like a dot :) I am going back at 7weeks. This is 5weeks and 2days (aka the dot)
 



Attached Files:







Baby's First Picture.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mommyagain

Lovely dot!!! :)


----------



## TwoRdue

Hi Mommy - the girls are right but also scaring does not mean a bfp. I had endo that was going into my bowls and when removed last scaring + a polyp that they forgot to remove and it still managed to work. 
How are you feeling?


----------



## TwoRdue

Sorry my Ph was not allowing me to see all the previous post.
Mommy - I am sorry you are hurting so much and I hope that you truly find some closure with all that has happened and just take your time with it, I to felt that maybe I was not meant to be a mum with the two ectopic's and my mc and yet my siblings were poping them out everywhere but my determination was bigger than my fear of not been a mum. If it's what you want don't give up as I believe all this is to make us stronger and great parents as the world does not have enough of them. Hold your head high mummy as I'm sure it will get sometime.x

AFM - first hospital appointment on Tuesday and have my own specialist and constant close monitoring due to been high risk and first scan is on Thursday


----------



## Mommyagain

Can't wait to hear about your u/s TwoRdue! 

I wish I was with you girls still but I am happy you ladies have your little ones snuggling in. I am not giving up just yet. One of my biggest fears is never having another child so I cant let it go.


----------



## Afamilygal

Mommyagain- that is my biggest fear too. (that I will never have children though) I think a lot of us feel that way, its so hard not to! This is all so hard. I went to a resolve meeting last night (a support group) and it is always strange to be a room solely with women who share your fears and woes. But it is so therapeutic. It helps me a lot to listen, and to know that there are a lot of us in the same boat. 

I wish I had a video of my surgeries! how crazy!! :D I would love to see that. I only have pictures, but I love those. I find it all so fascinating.
I have endometriosis too (stage 3 a year ago) who knows what it is now... :(

I used to feel that way about yoga too. but it teaches you to balance and be present, it is the greatest activity I know. Nothing brings me more peace. :)

MissA- very nice dot!! :D

Two- good luck with u/s- so exciting!


----------

